# DISCUSS | Best Latin American Skylines



## Javier

There are few cities with a remarkable skyline in SouthAmerica, they are:

*Sao Paulo, Brazil*, i can say, the most impressive sea of high rises of the whole world...

*Buenos Aires, Argentina*, great density, beautiful, elegant and charming, so well planned city...

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*, it has many clusters, really a big city, and its natural settings are out of this world...

*Caracas, Venezuela*, the only city in SA it has a 200+ skyscraper (twin towers of Parque Central, 221 mts. height)...

*Santiago de Chile*, smaller skyline than the other cities i mention, its tallest skyscraper has 145 mts. height, but the city has grown vertically really fast. Soon will be updated with two 50 floor projects that starts this year...

*Bogotá, Colombia*, beautiful, gorgeous, a precious mixture of tall buildings among a spectacular natural settings...

*Lima, Perú*,Big city, with a dense cluster of high rises in its CBD, and elegant districts near the sea...

There are other cities with a quite good skyline such as:

Quito, Ecuador
Guayaquil, Ecuador
La Paz, Bolivia
Montevideo, Uruguay
Medellin, Colombia
Belo Horizonte, Brasil
Recife, Brasil


----------



## samba_man

My top 3 (in order)

1. São Paulo
2. Rio de janeiro
3. Buenos Aires


----------



## Manila-X

1) Sao Paulo
2) Buenos Aires
3) Caracas


----------



## DrasQue

I think Sao paoulo....


----------



## AcesHigh

Siopao said:


> sorry, no offense, but there nothing great about south america's skylines..



imho, there is nothing amazing about Toronto´s skyline. A few tall buildings in an small area... not that great looking compared to many other cities around the world... an ugly ass tower (CN). Well, beauty is in the eye of the beholder. I find all these skylines fascinating.


----------



## reignman

Buenos Aires
Sao Paolo
Bogota


----------



## SkyLerm

No doubt for me
1) Caracas
2) São Paulo
3) Buenos Aires
I'd put Mexico City first one but is in North-Central America so...


----------



## AcesHigh

I dont see why Mexico City would be first, only because it has the tallest tower? It has very FEW towers on the other hand... its more sprawled than Los Angeles... the number of towers is very small for a city of 21 million people.


----------



## legal

1) Sao Paulo (Brazil)
2) Rio de Janeiro (Brazil)
3) Bs Aires (Argentina)
4) Bogota (Colombia)
5) Caracas (Venezuela)
6) Recife (Brazil)
7) Santiago (Chile)
8) Belo Horizonte (Brazil)


----------



## la bestia kuit

1-Sao Paulo
2-Buenos Aires
3-Bogota

I love this pic of BA


----------



## gertt510

1º- Sao Paulo
2º- Buenos Aires

Buenos Aires skyline:


----------



## premutos

1)Sao Paulo
2)Buenos Aires
3)Bogota


----------



## _zner_

i think its Panama City.


----------



## Manila-X

(((myx))) said:


> i think its Panama City.


Panama City is more North America than South America


----------



## iñaki-garcia

A picture of Bogota`s skyline, between the colombian mountains:


----------



## DonQui

Buenos Aires IMO.

Sao Paulo's skylines is full of ugly bland mid-rise scrapers. :S

They take away from the beauties on avenues such as Paulista.


----------



## DonQui

AcesHigh said:


> I dont see why Mexico City would be first, only because it has the tallest tower? It has very FEW towers on the other hand... its more sprawled than Los Angeles... the number of towers is very small for a city of 21 million people.


1) Earthquake zone

2) Of course its more sprawled than LA. It does have more than twice its population! :crazy2:

One thing it does have is a very extensive metro system such that it is one of most heavily used in the world. That LA does not have.


----------



## i_am_hydrogen

There are many great skylines in South America. Sao Paulo is no. 1 for me.


----------



## Manila-X

AcesHigh said:


> I dont see why Mexico City would be first, only because it has the tallest tower? It has very FEW towers on the other hand... its more sprawled than Los Angeles... the number of towers is very small for a city of 21 million people.


Mexico City is not even a South American city.


----------



## Skyman

São Paulo
Buenos Aires
Caracas


----------



## Manila-X

It's between Sao Paulo and Buenos Aires. BA has the advantage of geographical location, height and semi-iconic scrapers. Sampa has quantity. Both have collections of scrapers from every period.

To me, it's

1) Sao Paulo
2) Buenos Aires


----------



## Renzo__7

dsds


----------



## Manila-X

Lima has some interesting scrapers but they lack height!


----------



## [email protected]

Bueno aires follow by rio de janeiro for me
But its true lima looks surprizing


----------



## Manila-X

Still Sampa


----------



## Audiomuse

Sao Paulo
Buenos Aires
Panama City
Rio
Lima
Caracas
Santiago
Brasilia
Belo Horizante
Cordoba
Belem


----------



## sharpie20

Sao Paulo because of the number of skyscrapers, if you look at it from the air it looks like row after row of skyscrapers that stretch out forever. Overall i'm not very impressed with South American skylines, i don't think they have anybuildings that are super tall or iconic, all them look and feel the same, no originality or buildnigs that really stick out.


----------



## ZZ-II

I Think it's Sao Paulo


----------



## mitchikoi

Buenos Aires ! ! !


----------



## choyak

I just love this view with the mountains!!!

Sorry I kleptoed this from SSP Santiago forum!!

I go for Santiago!!!


----------



## Marcanadian

1. Buenos Aires
2. Sao Paulo
3. Santiago


----------



## Iggui

*Some pictures of Santiago de Chile taken by the chilean forumer * *Caglieri*

*Historical Downtown of Santiago (Taken from Santa Lucía Hill)*


*scroll--->*




*Panoramic of eastern Santiago (From El Golf (Las Condes) to Ave.Pedro de Valdivia (Providencia))*




*Providencia*


*Sections of Santiago known as El Golf y Las Condes*
*scroll--->*


*scroll--->*


*scroll--->*


*Looking West*
*scroll--->*


*Street level....*














*A Preview of what this section will look like by 2010, with the construction of the Portada de Vitacura 
(Titanium Tower, 190m/624ft) on the left, and the Costanera Center (300m/985ft) with its two
accompanying "little brother" buildings (170m/558ft) on the right.*


----------



## alejoaoa

Bogota (COLOMBIA)


----------



## xiaoluis

Buenos Aires...


----------



## Chilenofuturista

As of 2006? 

Definitely Many Brazilian cities AND Buenos Aires, Argentina.

The others come way behind...


----------



## wiki

SAO PAULO


----------



## IMPÉRIO-BR

São Paulo(Brasil)


----------



## xndio

no doubt...! 
Caracas, Sao Paulo and Rio the best skyline of south america..!

Show caracas


----------



## padawan72

I like this in the South

Buenos Aires
Sao Paulo
Rio de Janeiro
Bogotá
Santiago
Medellin


----------



## Occit

1) Sao Paulo
2) Caracas
3) Buenos Aires
4) Bogota
5) Lima
6) Rio de Janeiro
7) Santiago
8) Curitiba
9) Cartagena
19) La Paz


----------



## Skyline_FFM

Wow, this last load of Buenos Aires pics is stunning!


----------



## meaburroperomerio

*BUENOS AIRES SUNSET*

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

*BONUS SOMBRAS/ SHADOWS*

 
THE PICS HAVE BEEN TAKEN FROM THE USER *GONZOOGLE* OF *FLICKR*


----------



## Kaiser

Buenos Aires! I♥BA


----------



## J_Viper

Hermosa Buenos Aires


----------



## 40oztofreedom

sao paulo


----------



## Digary

Una de Lima



Guns_ said:


> *LIMA 2009*


----------



## SkyCA

1)Buenos Aires, Argentina
2)Sao Paulo, Brasil
3)Rosario, Argentina
4)Caracas, Venezuela
5)Bogota, Colombia
6)Rio de Janeiro, Brasil
7)Lima, Peru
8)Medellin, Colombia
9)Cartagena, Colombia
10)Santiago, Chile


----------



## kang rey

its fantastic, all cities at south american are the best and large...

I'm so proud for BUENOS AIRES, Rio DJ, and LIma...

cool... :banana:


----------



## Skyline_FFM

Sao Paulo could be one of the world's best with a little more height. In the background you can see an endless skyline from one edge to the other and it looks as if it would still go one "out of the image". A pity this photo has such a poor quality:









I think only Tokyo, Big Apple and Shanghai may top this:







 :uh:


----------



## Skyline_FFM

Ps: I'll make this one my new no. 2. Santiago still wins for the snowy mountains. I am into kitsch.


----------



## viblack

A little bit of *São Paulo*:

Berrini / Marginal Pinheiros:

















Morumbi / Marginal Pinheiros:









Marginal Pinheiros (From Jokey):









View from Ibirapuera park:









Downtown:









Av. Paulista:









Av. Faria Lima:








by Tchello

Itaim from Parque do Povo:








by Tchello


----------



## legal

Sao Paulo
.
.
Rio/Bs Aires
.
Santiago
Bogota/Caracas/Lima/Belo Horizonte


----------



## Skyline_FFM

@ viblack: A nice little bit!  kay:


----------



## Renzo__7

*LIMA, PERU*


----------



## Skyline_FFM

Lima's skyline is special: It is on a steep coast! Great!


----------



## Joze SA

I thing is not good to compare city with city, everycountries have special things.
But anyway I going to show pictures of Santiago:
























































































































































Happy new year








Special thanks to the people who take the pictures and photos
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Saludos


----------



## Skyline_FFM

Santiago is fantastic and seems to me the most eurostyle of all the cities shown until now.


----------



## plantapagina

Bogotá


----------



## plantapagina

http://img39.imageshack.us/img39/7449/dsc07347m.jpg


----------



## plantapagina

Bogotá


----------



## plantapagina

*Bogotá*

Bogotá


----------



## plantapagina

*Bogotá*

Bogotá



Fenix_2007 said:


> *LUNES 7 Y MARTES 8 DE DICIEMBRE​*
> *CENTRO EMPRESARIAL SANTA BÁRBARA DESDE EL PEATONAL DE LA 11 CON 109​*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *C.C. SANTA ANA, TELEPORT, ESTACIÓN FERROVIARIA DE USAQUÉN & POMONA CALLE 110​*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *CENTRO EMPRESARIAL SANTA BÁRBARA DESDE EL PARQUE DE LA 113 CON NOVENA​*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bogotá.[/SIZE][/B]


----------



## plantapagina

Bogotá



Fenix_2007 said:


> *Complejo Empresarial Santa Bárbara*


----------



## Iggui

Renzo__7 said:


> *LIMA, PERU*


renzo, you've been on the SSC forum for five and a half years. i reckoned that in that time you would have learned what the word "skyline" means
?where is lima's skyline in any of these pics? :doh:
this thread is supposed to be about skylines. there's barely a building in any of these pics hno:.


----------



## Iggui

Joze SA said:


> I thing is not good to compare city with city, everycountries have special things.
> But anyway I going to show pictures of Santiago:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Special thanks to the people who take the pictures and photos*
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Saludos


thanks, this one's mine :cheer:, taken december 2006 from a friend's flat.
i didn't have my tripod and it was a spur of the moment pic, so it's a bit blurry .


----------



## Renzo__7

Iggui said:


> renzo, you've been on the SSC forum for five and a half years. i reckoned that in that time you would have learned what the word "skyline" means
> ?where is lima's skyline in any of these pics? :doh:
> this thread is supposed to be about skylines. there's barely a building in any of these pics hno:.


*Don't be jealous. The fact that Santiago doesn't enjoy an ocean front shouldn't make you say those things :lol::lol::lol:.
And by the way, those pictures you refer to are more enjoyable than those hundred of boring pictures you posted. :cheers:*


----------



## Iggui

Renzo__7 said:


> *Don't be jealous. The fact that Santiago doesn't enjoy an ocean front shouldn't make you say those things :lol::lol::lol:.
> And by the way, those pictures you refer to are more enjoyable than those hundred of boring pictures you posted. :cheers:*


the point is not whether i'm jealous or not (don't be so infantile; again, you've been on the forum long enough to not resort to that ), the point is that this is NOT a city vs city in the traditional sense (i'm sure you recall that now defunct section of SSC), where streetscapes, topography w/o buildings, people sitting around at cafes, etc may be relevent. this is about skylines. there's no problem showing the ocean, provided there's a skyline behind it. and again, by this point you should know what constitutes a skyline and what just constitutes irrelevent pretty pictures. there are countless other areas where you can show us the wonders of miraflores and the details that make lima one of the best cities in south america. salu2 :cheers:


----------



## Skyline_FFM

Renzo__7 said:


> *Don't be jealous. The fact that Santiago doesn't enjoy an ocean front shouldn't make you say those things :lol::lol::lol:.
> And by the way, those pictures you refer to are more enjoyable than those hundred of boring pictures you posted. :cheers:*


Santiago has a breathtaking mountain backdrop. What should they need an ocean front for?


----------



## salaverryo

Skyline_FFM said:


> Ps: I'll make this one my new no. 2. Santiago still wins for the snowy mountains. I am into kitsch.


You're not into kitsch, you're into arrogance. Who the hell are you to decide who wins and who loses?


----------



## rojo en DC

Iggui said:


> thanks, this one's mine :cheer:, taken december 2006 from a friend's flat.
> i didn't have my tripod and it was a spur of the moment pic, so it's a bit blurry .


FOTAZOOOO!!!!


----------



## Renzo__7

Iggui said:


> the point is not whether i'm jealous or not (don't be so infantile; again, you've been on the forum long enough to not resort to that ), the point is that this is NOT a city vs city in the traditional sense (i'm sure you recall that now defunct section of SSC), where streetscapes, topography w/o buildings, people sitting around at cafes, etc may be relevent. this is about skylines. there's no problem showing the ocean, provided there's a skyline behind it. and again, by this point you should know what constitutes a skyline and what just constitutes irrelevent pretty pictures. there are countless other areas where you can show us the wonders of miraflores and the details that make lima one of the best cities in south america. salu2 :cheers:


*you may want to take a look at earlier postings in this thread and you'll find dozens of pictures that don't show a skyline.... including pictures of Santiago. 

Lima's skyline is drastically impacted by the cliffs and therefore I see nothing wrong in showing pictures related to them and the activities that take place in the area.....so just sit back and enjoy Lima !!! *


----------



## Skyline_FFM

salaverryo said:


> You're not into kitsch, you're into arrogance. Who the hell are you to decide who wins and who loses?


 Man, I have never seen anyone that rude and such a lack of education! For ME it is MY PERSONAL winner! No matter if you can stand it or not! Who are YOU to tell ME what to think and what my taste is! You are very kindergarten,...:lol:


----------



## pierolol

santiago skyline



pierolol said:


>


----------



## deranged

Sao Paulo is #1


----------



## HK999

#1 sao paulo
#2 rio de janeiro
#3 santiago
#4 buenos aires
#5 caracas


----------



## Tiago Ferreira

*RIO DE JANEIRO*

I think there are not good pics of Rio here. Look that:

http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_ZAcvNWcuTZ8/S481-UFrXGI/AAAAAAAAAWs/2VnQ01uokJo/s1600-h/Rio1.jpg

http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_ZAcvNWcuTZ8/S481-5DCBxI/AAAAAAAAAW0/YQ6Nq2kyz5g/s1600-h/Rio2.jpg

http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_ZAcvNWcuTZ8/S481_xDdIoI/AAAAAAAAAXM/K7zTF0zrNxM/s1600-h/Rio5.jpg

http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_ZAcvNWcuTZ8/S481_o0viqI/AAAAAAAAAXE/kHEl81MJ-4M/s1600-h/Rio4.jpg

http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_ZAcvNWcuTZ8/S481_cPMkVI/AAAAAAAAAW8/gIhWJeV_GfI/s1600-h/Rio3.jpg

http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_ZAcvNWcuTZ8/S486a9sLanI/AAAAAAAAAaU/zRt-Mmedz9A/s1600-h/Rio8.jpg

http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_ZAcvNWcuTZ8/S486amc-T6I/AAAAAAAAAaM/MIPxmzH1tDE/s1600-h/Rio9.jpg

http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_ZAcvNWcuTZ8/S486aDNakYI/AAAAAAAAAaE/pnlz_CtOTPg/s1600-h/Rio10.jpg

http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_ZAcvNWcuTZ8/S486aOLEiMI/AAAAAAAAAZ8/oqAT115XL-0/s1600-h/Rio11.jpg

http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_ZAcvNWcuTZ8/S486Z1n84DI/AAAAAAAAAZ0/XkGsrZUgVgA/s1600-h/Rio12.jpg

http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_ZAcvNWcuTZ8/S4856w4iSxI/AAAAAAAAAZs/ZK1J7COr2DI/s1600-h/Rio13.jpg

http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_ZAcvNWcuTZ8/S4856XvrN2I/AAAAAAAAAZk/n3yhyDktgrE/s1600-h/Rio14.jpg

http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_ZAcvNWcuTZ8/S4856ALSoeI/AAAAAAAAAZc/N3m30MBTD1A/s1600-h/Rio15.jpg

http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_ZAcvNWcuTZ8/S4855wfDVzI/AAAAAAAAAZU/3kB-9w1hvIc/s1600-h/Rio16.jpg

http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_ZAcvNWcuTZ8/S4855SbdnMI/AAAAAAAAAZM/ITFN6QGHzBo/s1600-h/Rio17.jpg

http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_ZAcvNWcuTZ8/S485CpYwvtI/AAAAAAAAAZE/n-P2JyKPhMI/s1600-h/Rio18.jpg

http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_ZAcvNWcuTZ8/S485CRIdoeI/AAAAAAAAAY8/XQ9Ixl3B3aM/s1600-h/Rio19.jpg

http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_ZAcvNWcuTZ8/S485BwFtLWI/AAAAAAAAAY0/Wy46j6Ddh74/s1600-h/Rio20.jpg

http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_ZAcvNWcuTZ8/S485BgcydTI/AAAAAAAAAYs/N-fpq5caG3I/s1600-h/Rio21.jpg

http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_ZAcvNWcuTZ8/S485BMtYxyI/AAAAAAAAAYk/Dl3rbBoKcOE/s1600-h/Rio22.jpg

http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_ZAcvNWcuTZ8/S483vcwqYjI/AAAAAAAAAYc/_LQLVN8NTp8/s1600-h/Rio23.jpg

http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_ZAcvNWcuTZ8/S483u5PvK3I/AAAAAAAAAYU/mX0bGHVCYzY/s1600-h/Rio24.jpg

http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_ZAcvNWcuTZ8/S483uHlSUmI/AAAAAAAAAYM/SVAA4Q-d1WA/s1600-h/Rio25.jpg

http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_ZAcvNWcuTZ8/S483tkPXIpI/AAAAAAAAAYE/YJY7sOF1VHs/s1600-h/Rio26.jpg

http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_ZAcvNWcuTZ8/S483td0payI/AAAAAAAAAX8/XxoW3YL5y0c/s1600-h/Rio27.jpg

http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_ZAcvNWcuTZ8/S4826B-gxDI/AAAAAAAAAX0/JN4RdaOlb8c/s1600-h/Rio28.jpg

http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_ZAcvNWcuTZ8/S4825qcT8hI/AAAAAAAAAXs/LGeXj0Tg_bo/s1600-h/Rio29.jpg

http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_ZAcvNWcuTZ8/S4825EFRmXI/AAAAAAAAAXk/B_LbRhdSMQg/s1600-h/Rio30.jpg

http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_ZAcvNWcuTZ8/S4824viS7tI/AAAAAAAAAXc/8BVVQZrT8RE/s1600-h/Rio31.jpg

http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_ZAcvNWcuTZ8/S4824CW41BI/AAAAAAAAAXU/ugWjCmOgyNc/s1600-h/Rio32.jpg


----------



## pierolol

CBD



loncopue said:


> *Otros dos angulos *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Creditos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Creditos​


----------



## dutchmaster

Tiago Ferreira said:


> I think there are not good pics of Rio here. Look that:
> 
> http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_ZAcvNWcuTZ8/S481-UFrXGI/AAAAAAAAAWs/2VnQ01uokJo/s1600-h/Rio1.jpg
> 
> http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_ZAcvNWcuTZ8/S481-5DCBxI/AAAAAAAAAW0/YQ6Nq2kyz5g/s1600-h/Rio2.jpg
> 
> http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_ZAcvNWcuTZ8/S481_xDdIoI/AAAAAAAAAXM/K7zTF0zrNxM/s1600-h/Rio5.jpg
> 
> http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_ZAcvNWcuTZ8/S481_o0viqI/AAAAAAAAAXE/kHEl81MJ-4M/s1600-h/Rio4.jpg
> 
> http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_ZAcvNWcuTZ8/S481_cPMkVI/AAAAAAAAAW8/gIhWJeV_GfI/s1600-h/Rio3.jpg
> 
> http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_ZAcvNWcuTZ8/S486a9sLanI/AAAAAAAAAaU/zRt-Mmedz9A/s1600-h/Rio8.jpg
> 
> http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_ZAcvNWcuTZ8/S486amc-T6I/AAAAAAAAAaM/MIPxmzH1tDE/s1600-h/Rio9.jpg
> 
> http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_ZAcvNWcuTZ8/S486aDNakYI/AAAAAAAAAaE/pnlz_CtOTPg/s1600-h/Rio10.jpg
> 
> http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_ZAcvNWcuTZ8/S486aOLEiMI/AAAAAAAAAZ8/oqAT115XL-0/s1600-h/Rio11.jpg
> 
> http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_ZAcvNWcuTZ8/S486Z1n84DI/AAAAAAAAAZ0/XkGsrZUgVgA/s1600-h/Rio12.jpg
> 
> http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_ZAcvNWcuTZ8/S4856w4iSxI/AAAAAAAAAZs/ZK1J7COr2DI/s1600-h/Rio13.jpg
> 
> http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_ZAcvNWcuTZ8/S4856XvrN2I/AAAAAAAAAZk/n3yhyDktgrE/s1600-h/Rio14.jpg
> 
> http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_ZAcvNWcuTZ8/S4856ALSoeI/AAAAAAAAAZc/N3m30MBTD1A/s1600-h/Rio15.jpg
> 
> http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_ZAcvNWcuTZ8/S4855wfDVzI/AAAAAAAAAZU/3kB-9w1hvIc/s1600-h/Rio16.jpg
> 
> http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_ZAcvNWcuTZ8/S4855SbdnMI/AAAAAAAAAZM/ITFN6QGHzBo/s1600-h/Rio17.jpg
> 
> http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_ZAcvNWcuTZ8/S485CpYwvtI/AAAAAAAAAZE/n-P2JyKPhMI/s1600-h/Rio18.jpg
> 
> http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_ZAcvNWcuTZ8/S485CRIdoeI/AAAAAAAAAY8/XQ9Ixl3B3aM/s1600-h/Rio19.jpg
> 
> http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_ZAcvNWcuTZ8/S485BwFtLWI/AAAAAAAAAY0/Wy46j6Ddh74/s1600-h/Rio20.jpg
> 
> http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_ZAcvNWcuTZ8/S485BgcydTI/AAAAAAAAAYs/N-fpq5caG3I/s1600-h/Rio21.jpg
> 
> http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_ZAcvNWcuTZ8/S485BMtYxyI/AAAAAAAAAYk/Dl3rbBoKcOE/s1600-h/Rio22.jpg
> 
> http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_ZAcvNWcuTZ8/S483vcwqYjI/AAAAAAAAAYc/_LQLVN8NTp8/s1600-h/Rio23.jpg
> 
> http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_ZAcvNWcuTZ8/S483u5PvK3I/AAAAAAAAAYU/mX0bGHVCYzY/s1600-h/Rio24.jpg
> 
> http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_ZAcvNWcuTZ8/S483uHlSUmI/AAAAAAAAAYM/SVAA4Q-d1WA/s1600-h/Rio25.jpg
> 
> http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_ZAcvNWcuTZ8/S483tkPXIpI/AAAAAAAAAYE/YJY7sOF1VHs/s1600-h/Rio26.jpg
> 
> http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_ZAcvNWcuTZ8/S483td0payI/AAAAAAAAAX8/XxoW3YL5y0c/s1600-h/Rio27.jpg
> 
> http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_ZAcvNWcuTZ8/S4826B-gxDI/AAAAAAAAAX0/JN4RdaOlb8c/s1600-h/Rio28.jpg
> 
> http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_ZAcvNWcuTZ8/S4825qcT8hI/AAAAAAAAAXs/LGeXj0Tg_bo/s1600-h/Rio29.jpg
> 
> http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_ZAcvNWcuTZ8/S4825EFRmXI/AAAAAAAAAXk/B_LbRhdSMQg/s1600-h/Rio30.jpg
> 
> http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_ZAcvNWcuTZ8/S4824viS7tI/AAAAAAAAAXc/8BVVQZrT8RE/s1600-h/Rio31.jpg
> 
> http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_ZAcvNWcuTZ8/S4824CW41BI/AAAAAAAAAXU/ugWjCmOgyNc/s1600-h/Rio32.jpg


This is the reason why I would put Rio in #4 after Santiago, Buenos Aires and Sao Paulo. Rio's skyline is awesome.

SP is #3 because the number of skyscrapers, the concrete jungle. So it's skyline is very imponent. But for me in therms of beauty Rio defeat every single city of Brazil.


----------



## Conde D´eu

1)São Paulo
2)Rio de Janeiro
3)Santiago
4)Buenos Aires
5)Brasília


----------



## greenice

buenos aires..


----------



## dutchmaster

#1 Santiago
#2 Buenos Aires
#3 Sao Paulo
#4 Rio
#5 Recife


----------



## mauro_lp

Buenos Aires


----------



## pierolol

Santiago:cheers:



napa-sky said:


> Scroll --->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scroll --->
> 
> Créditos al forista Stencil
> 
> Saludos!


----------



## 1GLAU

Rio is classic and the setting is fantastic


----------



## Luli Pop

1. Montevideo y Buenos Aires (aun no me puedo decidir por ninguno de los dos)
2. Santiago

el resto no me convencen


----------



## italiano_pellicano

panama city
rio de janeiro


----------



## Skyline_FFM

I'll know better in November. After my journey to Rio, Sao Paulo, Curitiba and Iguaçu! :banana:


----------



## Andres28

*Buenos Aires* by cachakok



cachakok said:


> Colaboro con unas de mi viaje
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LLEGANDO DE URUGUAY


*Palermo neighborhood
*


----------



## rio2016

São Paulo


----------



## rio2016

Rio de janeiro :banana:


----------



## Charles SJBV

São Paulo is the best. São Paulo é o verdadeiro e imbativel centro financeiro da América do Sul.


----------



## Maipo Valley

i dont know
1 buenos aires
2 santiago
3 sao paulo
4 caracas
5 bogotá
6 rio
7 rosario

probably santiago will be the No 1 to me in 1 year when they finish costanera center building


----------



## Maipo Valley

Renzo__7 said:


> *Don't be jealous. The fact that Santiago doesn't enjoy an ocean front shouldn't make you say those things :lol::lol::lol:.
> And by the way, those pictures you refer to are more enjoyable than those hundred of boring pictures you posted. :cheers:*


:nuts:


----------



## Emi Ang

italiano_pellicano said:


> *panama city*
> rio de janeiro


:lol: that's not in south America.

Buenos Aires :banana:


----------



## deranged

1. Sao Paulo
2. Rio de Janeiro
3. Buenos Aires


----------



## JCRdz

This is for the people that have difficulty with geography.


North America (includes Mexico City and Panama City)









South America (does not include Mexico City or Panama City)


----------



## Blue Flame

^^
:lol: hno:
It's sad that people are so uneducated that they actually need that.


----------



## pangeat

I don`t understand why we stick so much to geography rather to culture and geoeconomics, we include Australia and the Pacific in Asia in this web and this is widely accepted roeund here. Culturally Mexico and Central America can be included with South America, both of them make up Latin America. In fact, Mexico and Mesoamerica are not included by users in the North American section of skyscrapers.com.
Any way, my ranking with my remarks for this wonderful part of the world would read as follows:

1 - Santiago de Chile. Good taste for an harmonious skyline with some interesting modern architecture.
2 - Rio de Janeiro. A realm of incredible contemporary architecture and high rises with history (starting from the fifties), the whole of it enhanced by an impressive landscape
3 - Bogotá. Modern and cosmopolitan, a few but well displayes tall buildings
4 - Quito. Surprising and lovely city, with a small skyline theat covers gradually all the medium layers, it deserves a second look.
5 - Ex aequo for Curitiba and Recife, no so well known Brazilian cities, the first boasts a well planned high rise series, and the second a real ecuatorial small scale Miami
6 - Buenos Aires. A city with a strong personality that should never lapse into the errors made by Sao Paulo.

Why the following ones have been discarded:
- Sao Paulo. We are talking skylines, but Sao Paulo is a massive and chaotic agglomeration of buildings 98% of them ugly and tasteless, no personnality at all. 
- Caracas. Ugly, ugly and ugly. A strong taste of third world-ism, absolutely avoidable.
- Lima. Too low and cheap architecture (the modern one, but Lima´s virreinal colonial -Ciudad de los Reyes- and republican architecturas are just magnificient)


----------



## meaburroperomerio

JCRdz said:


> This is for the people that have difficulty with geography.
> 
> 
> North America (includes Mexico City and Panama City)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> South America (does not include Mexico City or Panama City)





pangeat said:


> I don`t understand why we stick so much to geography rather to culture and geoeconomics, we include Australia and the Pacific in Asia in this web and this is widely accepted roeund here.* Culturally Mexico and Central America can be included with South America,* both of them make up Latin America. In fact, Mexico and Mesoamerica are not included by users in the North American section of skyscrapers.com.


To think that being a Latin-American country culturally is equal to another Latin American is a mistake... Argentina, Chile and Uruguay are not the same that Panama, Cuba or Mexico for example, they talk the same language? Yes, but a part of that? ... they do not even have similar climates, history and they dont share the same culture...
On the other hand, the map posted is wrong: Mexico, USA and Canada ARE NORTH AMERICA, from Colombia down to Argentina and Chile is South America and the rest belongs to Central America. 
Panama is Neither North America or South America, Panama belongs to Central America.


----------



## leo_mp

1. Buenos Aires
2. Panamá City
3. Rio de Janeiro/Santiago de Chile
4. Mexico D.F
5.San Pablo
...las otras....


----------



## Pfeuffer

Buenos Aires by far
Rio for natural beauty 
Santiago is nice


----------



## dustin.feroz

a mí, me gusta Río de Janeiro por su entorno naturaleza maravilloso ..
Santiago y Lima también son lindos.


----------



## ProTho

JCRdz said:


> This is for the people that have difficulty with geography.
> 
> 
> North America (includes Mexico City and Panama City)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> South America (does not include Mexico City or Panama City)


Renaming the thread to Best Latin American Skyline would be a nice solution.


----------



## dustin.feroz

Santiago


dustin.feroz said:


> esta es otra ciudad muy impresionante de latinoamerica...
> 
> 
> Go, Santia Go! (2) by Hotu Matua, on Flickr


----------



## Cauê

Rio's Skyline:



MarinaGloria_Panoramica_10_p por d.magliano, no Flickr


Rio - downtown - bridge - sugar loaf por Marco BR, no Flickr


Grande Prêmio Brasil - Classe One por Ascom Riotur, no Flickr


DSC_3460 por Márcio Babsky, no Flickr
​


----------



## Vasthrash

nice picskay:


----------



## What_The_Face

It's hard to choose only one, but i'd say, Santiago, Chile. Overall i think it's the best. 
Rio's skyline is quite nice and the city has beautiful locations. 
Buenos Aires is great as well.


----------



## pierolol

Santiago's Skyline



The last few days Santiago has given us spectacular postcards.

*By ppeanno*



ppeanno said:


> nunca habia percibido!
> 
> Les dejo dos del domingo:



Tarde Otoñal par benjasalazar', sur Flickr


----------



## dustin.feroz

Me amo Santiago.
Entonces, Río de Janeiro.

No puedo decidir qué ciudades deben estar en "top ten", creo que hay muchas bellisimas ciudades en latinoamerica.


----------



## dustin.feroz

Santiago de Chile


Javier said:


> Acá va una foto del trozo de skyline, imagínense con las Torres 1 y 3 listas.
> 
> 
> Santiago de Chile por Claudio Escobillana, en Flickr


----------



## tikiturf

^^ Speak English, please dustin

For me the best is, I think, Buenos Aires but honorable mentions to Santiago de Chile, Rio de Janeiro and Sao Paulo.


----------



## dustin.feroz

Santiago, Chile



dustin.feroz said:


> más fotos de Santiago
> 
> 
> Santiago du Chili by b00nj, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Santiago du Chili by b00nj, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Santiago du Chili by b00nj, on Flickr


----------



## dnh310

*BUENOS AIRES*









Photo: *tj_alan90alan *


----------



## pierolol

http://www.flickr.com/photos/magofu2000/5882770410/sizes/l/in/photostream/












Javier said:


> A few pictures taken yesterday
> 
> _Unas fotos tiradas ayer_
> 
> 
> Costanera Center y Cordillera por javier_carras, en Flickr


----------



## pierolol

dnh310 said:


> *BUENOS AIRES*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photo: *tj_alan90alan *


Buenos Aires! :drool: Great city!!! I love the ilumination of the skyline!


----------



## Gutovsky

I´m from São Paulo, but my list is the following:

1. Santiago (The Andes just make it so unique, and now Costanera Center... Wow!)
2. Rio de Janeiro (The Sugarloaf and the Corcovado plus all the new buildings)
3. São Paulo and Buenos Aires (I know both and their skylines have an interesting mix of old and new that is very interesting)
4. Lima
5. Caracas


----------



## pedrotwb

Rio













































For me it is Rio the best Skyline....

2- Buenos aires
3- Santiago


----------



## Balkanada

I don't agree with people who say Sao Paulo has the best skyline

I mean, the city is _huge_ and there are so many buildings which is why it has no distinctive skyline. I hope that made sense


----------



## dnh310

*Buenos Aires*


----------



## Yellow Fever

don't forget to credit the photos guys, they will be deleted if photo rules are not followed.


----------



## japanese001

Curitiba


Vista de Curitiba by Dircinha -, on Flickr


----------



## Lost Cosmonaut

^^Are you kidding? hahahahhaa


----------



## dnh310

Buenos Aires


Buenos Aires skyline por chris.bryant, en Flickr


----------



## dnh310

*Rosario*


Rosario Skyline... por mchaelprice, en Flickr


Rosario Skyline por Lisandro M. Enrique, en Flickr


----------



## Conolly

*#1 São Paulo, Brazil*
The largest, richest, most populous, most developed, most modern, most globalized, most luxurious, most hopeful and the Business Center of South America.

























































































































*#2 Buenos Aires, Argentina* - Beautiful and tall buildings.
*#3 Santiago, Chile* - Fat and low buildings, but magnificent. And the mountains makes the city more beautiful.
*#4 Rio de Janeiro, Brazil* - Beautiful buildings in front of the most known beaches.
*#5 Recife, Brazil* - Beautiful buildings in front of a beautiful sea.
*#6 Fortaleza, Brazil* - A lot of modern buildings in front of the best view of the atlantic ocean.
*#7 Curitiba, Brazil* - Some beautiful and modern buildings. 
*#8 Bogotá, Colombia* - Some eye-catching buildings.
*#9 Belo Horizonte, Brazil* - Beautiful buildings between Rocky Mountains.
*#10 Natal, Brazil* - Just amazing.


----------



## Conolly

*#5 Recife, Brazil*
In front of a marvelous sea.


----------



## dnh310

Rosario, Argentina

Rosario skyline again... por mchaelprice, en Flickr


Parque de las Colectividades por pablodf, en Flickr


Rosario desde las islas por lu6fpj, en Flickr


Rosario desde las islas por lu6fpj, en Flickr


Rosario - Skyline at Night por fedepo18, en Flickr


Skyline rosarino por pablodf, en Flickr


----------



## dnh310

Buenos Aires, Argentina

Skyline Palermitano por Agustín Faggiano, en Flickr


Las primeras luces... por Agustín Faggiano, en Flickr


Comienza una nueva noche por Agustín Faggiano, en Flickr


Buenos Aires desde edificio Comega por Diego Eidelman, en Flickr


Buenos Aires Downtown por Diego Eidelman, en Flickr


----------



## Conolly

*#1 São Paulo*


----------



## Conolly

*#1 São Paulo*


----------



## pierolol

BIG!


Santiago de chile


Santiago Is Melting Down par La Vida Segun Seba, sur Flickr


Santiago Sunset 1 par Rodemil Jose, sur Flickr


Bicentenario par Rvalenz, sur Flickr


Apoquindo y aves par javier_carras, sur Flickr


Sanhattan praderas Parque bicentenario par mariosantiaguino_, sur Flickr


----------



## Conolly

*#1 São Paulo*


----------



## tita01

Santiago and Sao Paolo are the no. 1 skyline in s.america


----------



## Izumy

São Paulo!


----------



## Gutovsky

For me, the list of skylines does not reflect my opinion in most beautiful cities, but it goes like this:

1. São Paulo - I believe it is clear no other South American city has such a diversity of skylines, alongside with the amount of buildings sprawling on its urban area (just needs a supertall!) - AND it is not the country's capital, just its biggest city;
2. Buenos Aires - The city is beautiful, period. It just needs more modern buildings, which it is gradually acquiring;
3. Santiago - Though it is not as big, it's very modern and urban, and the contrast with the Andes is breathtaking; the older buildings, however, are very short and do not show in its skyline;
4. RJ - Nature and city, buildings and beaches, open areas and skyscrapers, history and modernity, it's just wonderful.


----------



## Conolly

Gutovsky said:


> For me, the list of skylines does not reflect my opinion in most beautiful cities, but it goes like this:
> 
> 1. São Paulo - I believe it is clear no other South American city has such a diversity of skylines, alongside with the amount of buildings sprawling on its urban area (just needs a supertall!) - AND it is not the country's capital, just its biggest city;
> 2. Buenos Aires - The city is beautiful, period. It just needs more modern buildings, which it is gradually acquiring;
> 3. Santiago - Though it is not as big, it's very modern and urban, and the contrast with the Andes is breathtaking; the older buildings, however, are very short and do not show in its skyline;
> 4. RJ - Nature and city, buildings and beaches, open areas and skyscrapers, history and modernity, it's just wonderful.


What you talked about São Paulo is exactly what I think. Although not the capital of Brazil, is the largest and richest city in South America, as well as New York, leads the sub-continent.


----------



## dnh310

Gutovsky said:


> 2. Buenos Aires - It just needs more modern buildings,


Are you kidding?


by Maxem

by Maxem


Skyline Puerto Madero 1 , Buenos Aires por elZapatero, en Flickr


Avenida Del Libertador por TIA International Photography, en Flickr


Sin título por Agustín Faggiano, en Flickr


La más alta de Argentina por Agustín Faggiano, en Flickr


Puerto Madero por Gas Larrosa, en Flickr


Buenos Aires - Av.Alcorta por fedepo18, en Flickr


Live Wire por TIA International Photography, en Flickr


Rainy Night in Buenos Aires por TIA International Photography, en Flickr

Are you kidding? My answer is *yes. *:smug:


----------



## Vasthrash

^^
It's his opinion, there is to exalt.


----------



## dnh310

^^ His opinion, erroneous, by the way.


----------



## Vasthrash

^^
Erroneous in your opinion, i also think that Buenos Aires lacks modern buildings...

*Santiago*









Diario Pyme 2011









Skyline de Santiago (Julio de 2011) por Lugar_Citadino™, en Flickr​


----------



## marcusflorida2

^^^^^^
What's life without it?


----------



## diestro

order in density in skyline wins by large South American cities of Lima, the peace, buenos aires, sao paulo, rio de janeiro, Brasilia, Bogota, Caracas.


----------



## GaFe

diestro said:


> order in density in skyline wins by large South American cities of Lima, the peace, buenos aires, sao paulo, rio de janeiro, Brasilia, Bogota, Caracas.


Que carajo es esto... google traductor???


----------



## Marsupilami

google translator is not that bad


----------



## dnh310

diestro said:


> order in density in skyline wins by large South American cities of Lima, *the peace*, buenos aires, sao paulo, rio de janeiro, Brasilia, Bogota, Caracas.


^^
:rofl:


----------



## japanese001

Buenos Aires by marco82977, on Flickr


----------



## anak_mm

dnh310 said:


> ^^
> :rofl:


:lol:
at least it didn't translate buenos aires into english


----------



## Kaiser

A lot of biased Brazilians in this thread. Please be objective with your choices. Clearly Sao Paulo is so overrated.


----------



## Motul

Good Airs is so beautiful :drool:


----------



## marcusflorida2

Kaiser said:


> A lot of biased Brazilians in this thread. Please be objective with your choices. Clearly Sao Paulo is so overrated.


What makes you think so?
I am from Rio and I can assure you that SP is never rated too high for Brazilians from other cities (in any aspect). São Paulo has an undeniable amazing skyline. Period.


----------



## dnh310

anak_mm said:


> :lol:
> at least it didn't translate buenos aires into english


haha...yeah...don't forget *River of Janeiro*!  :lol:


Launch Mode por Pepper Perfect, en Flickr


----------



## Vasthrash

*Santiago de Chile*









Santiago Cityscape por Pablo Rogat, en Flickr









Santiago de Chile 2012-1 por David Torrents Arenales, en Flickr









Contemplando la Modernidad por Rodrigo Almendras V., en Flickr​


----------



## Manitopiaaa

This should be "Best Latin American Skyline" since the North American thread is practically Anglo-centric and it makes no sense to compare Latin cities with Canadian cities. I'm guessing the only reason this hasn't happened is that South Americans are afraid of a little competition from Mexico City, Monterrey and Panama :cheers:


----------



## FAAN

^^Afraid? Really? :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## desertpunk

Sao Paulo









http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=427365


----------



## Vasthrash

^^
Wow! sao paulo is very dense

*Santiago de Chile*









IMG_2761 Santiago skyline por jmoravec, en Flickr​


----------



## ANTAURO

^^very nice photo with photoshop santiago of chile


Lima City



























AFTER ALL WHO IS DECLARED WINNER OF BEST SKYLINE SOUTH AMERICA


----------



## stencil

ANTAURO said:


> ^^very nice photo with photoshop santiago de chile


This sounds like avelcito :troll:


----------



## ANTAURO

asuncion,paraguay


----------



## Eduardo L. Ramirez

Santiago de Chile


El nuevo Skyline by Esteban Montenegro Iturra, on Flickr


----------



## ANTAURO

balneario Camboriu,brazil


----------



## dnh310

^ Cool!


----------



## Eduardo L. Ramirez

Rio de Janeiro









by pzinken http://www.******************/search?q=Skyline&index=fotos&options=YToyOntzOjU6InN0YXJ0IjtpOjA7czo2OiJzb3J0YnkiO3M6ODoiZGF0ZXRpbWUiO30&pos=3&display=28569780
Uploaded with imageshack.us


----------



## Mr.Falcon

ANTAURO said:


> balneario Camboriu,brazil


Sorry, but this last one isnt Camboriú.


RECIFE



Recife por AmandaEsteves, no Flickr



Praia de Boa Viagem por recifeweb, no Flickr



Praia de Boa Viagem - Recife/PE por Gustavo Penteado, no Flickr


----------



## Vasthrash

*Santiago in August 2012*









Santiago del San Cristóbal 17-08-2012 16-53 por Miguel Angel Labarca, en Flickr​


----------



## Vasthrash

Santiago del San Cristóbal 17-08-2012 17-02 por Miguel Angel Labarca, en Flickr​


----------



## ANTAURO

^^I ask you not have anything else to show that the skyline of Sanhattan in santiago


----------



## FAAN

Rio de Janeiro





















































































​


----------



## Lima2016

*Lima, Peru*


Lima Miraflores Skyline by Neo-Kat, on Flickr


Miraflores Skyline by Neo-Kat, on Flickr


Skyline limeño (6) by Hotu Matua, on Flickr


Skyline limeño (5) by Hotu Matua, on Flickr


Lima Peru Skyline Panorama by Serious Cat, on Flickr


Lima Panorama by Neo-Kat, on Flickr


----------



## lamb1

Santiago

Scroll ---->>>>


----------



## Lima2016

_Lima, Peru_


----------



## Limeñito

Edit.


----------



## Limeñito

Lima2016 said:


> Lima Panorama by Neo-Kat, on Flickr


I like this! I think it was taken in 2010. That new tower, Begonias, doesn't appear here.


----------



## Lima2016

_Lima, Peru_​


----------



## Peregrin Tuk

Buenos Aires its awesome!

I think one of the best.


----------



## Fred_

Well I'm afraid skyline is not a South American thing. 
Skylines are more typical from english speaking countries of the new world (Australia, Canada, New Zealand and United States).

This is Belo Horizonte's skyline:










Is not a true skyline because it's only part of the downtown that can be seen from a building just because there's a central park which gives you distance to get a wider number of buildings.

What makes a city a South American city is the sea of buildings that starts small in downtown and grows in all directions, only limited by water or mountains and almost without planning:

Belo Horizonte








http://www.guiabh.com.br/bh.aspx

Sao Paulo








http://www.teclasap.com.br/blog/2008/08/07/expressoes-idiomaticas-grande-sao-paulo/

Montevideo








http://www.rau.edu.uy/uruguay/generalidades/mvd.htm

Buenos Aires








http://www.tagbox.com.br/curitiba/p...essoa-paga-metade---reveillon-em-buenos-aires

Porto Alegre








http://blog.imagemaerears.com.br/2009/07/lancamento-do-blog-fotos-aereas-rs.html

Caracas








http://flickrhivemind.net/User/Samout3/Interesting

Some cities have a kind of skyline, more modern and almost well formed but it's not happen to most of the metropolis of the area.

Most of the skyscrapers are old and built simultaneously to industrialization of each area. In Belo Horizonte many of them were built during the 60s-70s.


----------



## Eduardo L. Ramirez

SANTIAGO DE CHILE


S Panorama 10_fhdr by vpouzet, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

I found most south american cities have very impressive skyline! kay:


----------



## italiano_pellicano

brazil rules


----------



## anhlucky2

Nice picture. I hope that one day i have a chance to go there


----------



## FAAN

^^ The city on the last pic is Belém


----------



## FAAN

Rio de Janeiro - Brazil


















Catedral Metropolitana do Rio de Janeiro - Rio Downtown por .**rickipanema**., no Flickr


----------



## rafaelpvrBR

FAAN said:


> ^^ The city on the last pic is Belém


Fix`d


----------



## mzn

*BUENOS AIRES*


----------



## FAAN

São Paulo


----------



## wespje1990

I think the majority of the south american skylines looks horrible exept maybe for Santiago.
It all reminds me somewhat of benidorms x 100. Like a run down Chinese city.


----------



## ERNM

wespje1990 said:


> I think the majority of the south american skylines looks horrible exept maybe for Santiago.
> It all reminds me somewhat of benidorms x 100. Like a run down Chinese city.


OMG! where are u from? have u ever been in Latin America? u have to know something..
in this part of the world, are more than 15 countries okay? we are not all poor people, we travel like you, we can learn another language like u, and every country is different than others, Im from Argentina, we are in the south of the continent, we are not living ina dangerous place, AND WE HAVE VERY BEAUTY places to go , with a really good skylines ok? check some pictures from Buenos Aires, Cordoba, Rosario.... 
sorry if my english is not perfect.


----------



## FAAN

São Paulo


----------



## FAAN

Rio de Janeiro



























Rio de Janeiro by AMelhado, on Flickr









Teleférico of Sugarloaf Mountain, Rio de Janeiro-Brazil by decastr5, on Flickr


----------



## FAAN

Belém - Brazil


----------



## Vasthrash

Santiago
Santiago Metropolitan Region, Chile









By _stencil_ from Skyscrapercity









By _stencil_ from Skyscrapercity​


----------



## timo9

Wow Rio :cheers:


----------



## FAAN

^^I'm glad you like it!


----------



## FAAN

Balneário Camboriú - Brazil









Algacir Gurgacz - Flickr 









Simone Borile








​


----------



## sepul

^^ SUPERB SKYLINE!


----------



## Vasthrash

Santiago
Santiago Metropolitan Region, Chile









Lights of the Night por Pablo Rogat, en Flickr​


----------



## Blue Flame

ERNM said:


> OMG! where are u from? have u ever been in Latin America? u have to know something..
> in this part of the world, are more than 15 countries okay? we are not all poor people, we travel like you, we can learn another language like u, and every country is different than others, Im from Argentina, we are in the south of the continent, we are not living ina dangerous place, AND WE HAVE VERY BEAUTY places to go , with a really good skylines ok? check some pictures from Buenos Aires, Cordoba, Rosario....
> sorry if my english is not perfect.


Sorry, but I agree with him for the most part. It is unfortunate, but outside of Santiago, there aren't really any noteworthy skylines in South America. This is not meant as an insult, simply my point of view. Cities like Sao Paulo and Rio de Janero offer huge bulking skylines, but no distinguishable or tall buildings. Most of the skyscrapers in them are tacky and dated and wouldn't even be seen as good filler in other major cities. Skylines without any focal point end up looking monotonous. Which is why South American skyline photos don't appear very often in the "Worlds Best Skyline" forum.
Again, no insult meant, just my point of view.


----------



## FAAN

>>> Next


----------



## FAAN

>>>


----------



## FAAN

>>> Next Page


----------



## Edo15

*Santiago*



*Downtown Santiago*


Santiago sunset por Worldtraveller, en Flickr


Panorámica Santiago Centro por javier_carras, en Flickr


Panoramica centro por javier_carras, en Flickr


Panorámica Nocturna 2 por javier_carras, en Flickr



*Financial District*


Guapo Santiago por @neberaptor, en Flickr


Santiago - CHILE por Javier Díaz*, en Flickr











Costanera Center por C.Quezada, en Flickr


Santiago, Región Metropolitana, Chile por rsepsot, en Flickr












*Las Condes*


Pano zoom Oriente por javier_carras, en Flickr


Skyline de Las Condes de noche por MaurinCanon, en Flickr


Santiago de Chile in the winter 2013 por alobos Life, en Flickr


Santiago, Región Metropolitana, Chile por rsepsot, en Flickr


Santiago Oriente por Oskar Araya G., en Flickr



*Providencia*


Providencia Skyline - crespúsculo por mariosantiaguino_, en Flickr


----------



## bozenBDJ

*João Pessoa *- Paraiba - Brazil


skyline de João Pessoa by Rodrigo Veloso, on Flickr


----------



## Goldflag

1-Santiago
2-Sao Paulo
3-Rio
4-BA
5-Caracas 

Santiago has the most "western" skyline and people tend to like them the most. Most of the other cities are just a dense cluster of 10-20 story single apartments with a occasional office building. I think South American skylines are different and it's unfair to compare them with more organized cities in America and Europe.


----------



## Denjiro

_Rio de Janeiro_

Centro do Rio de Janeiro. (Rio de Janeiro Downtown) by Rubem Jr, on Flickr

Rio de Janeiro by Celso Diniz Photography, on Flickr

Rio de Janeiro downtown skyline by Javier Ortega Figueiral, on Flickr








By Carlos Alkmin


----------



## DCFC1

Santiago always looks cool coz of the Andes backdrop.. 

Sao Paulo is the biggest city by far in South America .. does it have the best skyline ?


----------



## Denjiro

Santiago

Parque Bicentenario, Santiago de Chile por alobos Life, en Flickr

Costanera Center piso 63 torre 2 por Diego T. Alfaro, en Flickr


Costanera Center piso 63 torre 2 por Diego T. Alfaro, en Flickr

Vista 2 par Annelieke B, sur Flickr


----------



## PanaManiac

*Your Top 10 Latin American Skylines*

*If you're so inclined, list which you consider to be the 10 best skylines in Latin America. You may rank them or not. (To be modest, I choose not to.) You may also submit photographic evidence (1024x768 or smaller pref.) to support your claim.*



*My Top 10*

*Bogotá*
*Buenos Aires*
*Caracas*
*Cartagena*
*Medellín*
*Mexico City*
*Panama City*
*Rio de Janeiro*
*Santiago (Ch.)*
*São Paulo*
*The World's Best Skylines**' Latin America's top 10*
*Panama City*
*São Paulo*
*Mexico City*
*Buenos Aires*
*Rio de Janeiro*
*Caracas*
*Recife*
*Bogotá*
*Curitiba*
*Santiago (Ch.)*
*Emporis.com**'s Latin America's top 10*
*São Paulo*
*Panama City*
*Rio de Janeiro*
*Buenos Aires*
*Recife*
*Curitiba*
*Mexico City*
*Caracas*
*Santiago (Ch.)*
*Fortaleza*


----------



## Leonardo M. Gaz

1- Santiago
2- Rio de Janeiro
3- Bogotá
4- Panama City
5- Mexico City
6- São Paulo
7- Buenos Aires
8- Caracas
9- Recife
10- Balneário Camboriú


----------



## Denjiro

1) *Panama City*
2) *Santiago*
3) *Buenos Aires*
4) *Bogotá*
5) *Caracas*
6) *Mexico City*
7) *Recife*
8) *Rio de Janeiro*
9) *São Paulo*
10) *Balneário Camboriú*


----------



## Geocarlos

*1.* *Panama City*



*2. Río de Janeiro*










*3. Sao Paulo*










*4. Mexico City*









 

*5. Buenos Aires*








[/url]
Puerto Madero Buenos Aires Argentina por Gаme of light, no Flickr

6. Bogota
7. Recife

*8. Santiago de Chile*


SANTIAGO por seniorjp, en Flickr

*9. Lima*


Plaza de Armas, Lima-Peru by Car-Photography, on Flickr

10. Curitiba


----------



## Denjiro

Amazing shots of Panama, Rio and *Santiago*. ^^


Vista 2 par Annelieke B, sur Flickr


----------



## yukatan_boy

Mi top favoritos skylines de AL 

1-Panamá
2-Cd de México
3-Buenos Aires
4-Rio de Janeiro
5-Santiago de Chile
6-Bogotá
7-Cartagena
8-Caracas
9-Sao Paulo
10-Guadalajara


----------



## rapei_45019

*my top*

Panama City
Rio de Janeiro
Caracas
Mexico City
Santiago (Ch.)
Bogotá
São Paulo
Buenos Aires
Curitiba
Cartagena


*three photos of green Caracas*



























​


----------



## Lordloya

Mexico City. (The two skylines of Mexico City).

*Paseo de la Reforma Avenue*.


Skyline de Reforma noviembre 2013 (small) por Hotu Matua, en Flickr


Ciudad de México 2013 por LANCER., en Flickr

*Santa Fe CBD.*








Santa Fe, Mexico City por Israel Saldaña, en Flickr









The view from my window... por Guendanadxi, en Flickr

*My Top:*


Rio de Janeiro.
Panama City.
Mexico City.
Santiago.
São Paulo.
Bogotá.
Buenos Aires.
Monterrey.
Recife.
Caracas.


----------



## parody24

#1. Sao Paulo for the HUGE number of office towers (even though they are shorter).
#2. Santiago for its INTENSE beauty, plus the glass towers.
#3 Rio (again, for the beauty and densely built-up city).
#4. BA
#5. Caracus
#6. Bogota
#7. Recife
#8. Belo Horizonte
#9. Salvador
#10. Quito
#11. Montevideo
#12. Lima
#13. Porto Allegre
#14. Fortaliza
#15. Medellin
#16. Cartegena
#17. Lapaz


----------



## PanaManiac

*Panama City glows at night*









*Osvaldo Urriola*








*Osvaldo Urriola*








*Mirek KFP*


----------



## d'.'b

Skylinewise, my top 5 would be:
1. Panama City
2. Sao Paulo
3. cuidad de Mexico
4. Santiago de chile
5. Rio de Janeiro

But if you include topography, no city can beat Rio de Janeiro:cheers:


----------



## Bruno-SP-Souza

São Paulo-2013








Staffa








Veja SP








Carlos Alkmin 








Carlos Alkmin 








Carlos Alkmin 








Carlos Alkmin 








Staffa

















Bruna Alves








mopc








Mopc








Staffa
*My Top:*
1.São Paulo
2.Santiago
3.Mexico City
4.Rio de Janeiro
5.Panama City
6.Buenos Aires
7.Bogotá
8.Recife
9.Caracas
10. Bogotá


----------



## Alejo_paisa

*M E D E L L í N*
Colombia

*Downtown*

Miss. Medellin por elmaltiempo, en Flickr




*El Poblado - Day*












*El Poblado - Night*


Medellín por Dual Time, en Flickr

​


----------



## univer

1-Panama city
2-São Paulo
3-Mexico City
4-Buenos Aires
5-Santiago
6-Rio de Janeiro
7-Caracas
8-Bogotá
9-Recife
10-Curitiba


----------



## Guajiro1

A city that has appeared in every list posted above, but that no one has shown yet:

Buenos Aires


----------



## sukhoi30

*La Paz, Bolivia*


----------



## sukhoi30

*La Paz, Bolivia*


----------



## sukhoi30

*La Paz, Bolivia*


----------



## sukhoi30

*La paz, Bolivia*


----------



## sukhoi30

*La Paz, Bolivia*


----------



## sukhoi30

*La Paz, Bolivia*


































































Now, that's a great picture.


----------



## rafaelpvrBR

I'm not convinced yet, could you post more pictures from La Paz, please?


----------



## sukhoi30

*La Paz, Bolivia*


----------



## sukhoi30

*La Paz, Bolivia*


----------



## KlausDiggy

^^beatiful city


----------



## sukhoi30

It's a very interesting city surreal at times. So many contrasts and history. Beautiful indeed.


----------



## sukhoi30

*La Paz, Bolivia*


----------



## sukhoi30

*La Paz, Bolivia*


















































































This is another crazy one:










Bolivian Central Bank:

















































































It's not unusual to see this type of buildings in La Paz, the ones that preserve the old original front and blending it with a modern construction:


----------



## sukhoi30

*La Paz, Bolivia*










inspecting the guts...





































can you guess the angle?


















more ups and downs:


















Look at the Illimani mountain in the background:






















































more and more ups and downs










isn't that impressive?


















more contrasts




































looks easy


----------



## sukhoi30

*La Paz, Bolivia*

Another example of old-new architectural blending
















































































































































Central Bank, old and new buildings:


----------



## sukhoi30

*La Paz, Bolivia*

A city very proud of it's urban ornamental gardens..


----------



## sukhoi30

*la Paz, Bolivia*




























let it snow...


----------



## sukhoi30

*La Paz, Bolivia*

Design by A. Eiffel:


----------



## sukhoi30

*La Paz, Bolivia*










Obelisk.
















































































Presidential Palace


----------



## marcusflorida2

Come on guys... Panama is not in South America... it is the connection between the Americas. Very special location BTW.
Nonetheless... If it is up to me they can post pictures here anytime... they must have some sort of southern influence, lol.
Be welcome Panama.


----------



## midrise

I did not say continent, it can be call a sub-continent or geo political classification.


----------



## Tinchake

JuanPaulo said:


> Panama City is on the east side of the isthmus so technically is part of the South American continent. kay:


Yes, totally agree... Panama City is perfectly a South American city.


----------



## Manitopiaaa

In Panama we are taught that there is only one continent, the Americas. That said, Panama's history is almost wholly South American. From 1525–1549 Panama was governed from Lima and from 1550–1903 Panama was governed from Bogota. 400 years as South American land! Culturally, Panama is not Central American. It is closest to the cultures of Caribbean Colombia and Venezuela than to the more indigenous mountain peoples of Northern Central America (with Aztec and Maya roots). Our national traditional music is based on Cumbia, which descended in both Panama and Colombia (the other music is reggaeton which was created by Panamanians from Jamaican reggae). Our dress is based on Colombian dress. We have large Afro Caribbean populations like Colombia and Venezuela. Panama's indigenous peoples are also the Guaymi and Ngobe Bugle who come from the Chibchan family (see map below), which began in Northern Colombia. Culturally we are closest to Northern South America, Socially we are closest to Caribbean South America, Politically we were South American for 400 years! 










The first major trail in the country was the Camino de Cruces which linked the Pacific and Atlantic. Portobelo and Panama City grew from this trail sending Bolivian and Peruvian gold to Seville. Economically, Panama first grew because of South American commodity exports from Lima. Again, South American! Nowhere in Panamanian history has the country ever shown as much development towards North America. But we are grouped with North America because we are a small country that for years was seen as a banana republic. So we were grouped in with Guatemala, Nicaragua, etc. That said, Panama has little interaction with any Central American nation outside of Costa Rica. We trade more with South Korea than with Mexico! So it makes no sense to group us with countries that we have no historical, cultural, social or economic links to! Panama should be a South American nation imo.


Simon Bolivar even tried to unite South America in the Congress of Panama (http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Congreso_de_Panamá)

And here's an old map of South America. Notice that Panama was a member.


----------



## Manitopiaaa

Another Panama City


----------



## midrise

next


----------



## midrise

It is a bridge between the north and south continents and a crossroads too the world.....It is in unique position as you can see from the pix of a thriving metropolis..kay:kay:


----------



## Guajiro1

^^ Although technically you can drive from Colombia to Panama, I know by family and friends that people don't do it because of dangerous paramilitary forces operating in the area that tend to kidnap or kill intruders. Normal people usually goes from one country to another by boat, in a trip that is very dangerous if there's bad weather.


----------



## FAAN

*Rio de Janeiro*


First Lights por lugeralfes, no Flickr


Entardecer no Centro visto de Santa Teresa, destaque para Catedral Metropolitana com iluminação decorativa e Arcos da Lapa_1252 por Flavio Veloso - Fotógrafo, no Flickr


Pão de Açúcar ao amanhecer visto do Cristo, Rio de Janeiro_Sugarloaf Mountain at sunrise seen from Christ the Redeemer_-2 por Flavio Veloso - Fotógrafo, no Flickr



Entardecer no Centro visto de Santa Teresa, destaque para Catedral Metropolitana com iluminação decorativa e Arcos da Lapa_1255 por Flavio Veloso - Fotógrafo, no Flickr​


----------



## marcusflorida2

Manitopiaaa... loved all your explanations about Panama roots. Great lesson.
Thank you !


----------



## pierolol

*S A N T I A G O*


Santiago par - PepeGrafia -, sur Flickr


Skyline par mapuche_24, sur Flickr


Santiago de Chile at night par alobos Life, sur Flickr​


----------



## bozenBDJ

*Bogota*, Colombia


Bogota Skyline by lesgra, on Flickr


----------



## Manitopiaaa

Panama City, Panama


El_escogido said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/luisliuphotography
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megapolis


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1370513&page=95


----------



## jipijapa

Guajiro1 said:


> ^^ Although technically you can drive from Colombia to Panama, I know by family and friends that people don't do it because of dangerous paramilitary forces operating in the area that tend to kidnap or kill intruders. Normal people usually goes from one country to another by boat, in a trip that is very dangerous if there's bad weather.


 I am Panamanian and have never heard of this road you are talking about. Could you tell us where is this road located at? Probably you meant to say YOU CANNOT DRIVE from Colombia to Panama because Panamanians dont want to open this road for obvious reasons.


----------



## gonzabar_77

I like the order of the Santiago de Chile skyline, but it seems like every pic of it are different shots and angles of Costanera Center and Titanium. Needs more variety.


----------



## Andre Goth

The top 5 on according to Emporis:

#1 *São Paulo* (#7 of the world - 17,609 pts)
Population: 11,821,876 hab city; 20,820,093 hab metropolitan area


cartao postal sp 67 por newtoNSantos - Photographer & Digital Retoucher, no Flickr


#2 *Rio de Janeiro* (#24 of the world - 5,786 pts)
Population: 6,429,923 hab city; 12,633,420 hab metropolitan area


Centro do Rio por Leandro's World Tour, no Flickr


#3 *Buenos Aires* (#27 of the world - 5,083 pts)
Population: 2,890,151 hab city; 12,801,364 hab metropolitan area


Puerto Madero Buenos Aires Argentina por Gаme of light, no Flickr


#4 *Recife* (#28 of the world - 4,956 pts)
Population: 1,599,514 hab city; 4,046,845 hab metropolitan area


Recife - Skylines por João Sheeperson, no Flickr


#5 *Curitiba* (#46 of the world - 3.204 pts)
Population: 1,848,943 hab city; 3,732,642 hab metropolitan area


Curitiba por Grazy Santiago, no Flickr


----------



## Andre Goth

The next top 5 on according to Emporis: 


#6 *Caracas* (#50 of the world - 2,715 pts)
Population: 1,943,901 hab city; 3,055,000 hab metropolitan area


Ciudad Universitaria de Caracas. por Please don't move..., no Flickr


#7 *Santiago* (#58 of the world - 2,324 pts)
Population: 5,428,590 hab city; 6,685,685 hab metropolitan area


Vista 2 por Annelieke B, no Flickr


#8 *Fortaleza* (#65 of the world - 1,907 pts)
Population: 2,551,805 hab city; 3,354,091 hab metropolitan area


Praia de Iracema por tarsobessa, no Flickr


#9 *Balneário Camboriu* (#67 of the world - 1,852 pts)
Population: 121,900 hab city; 


Vista aérea del Balneario Camboriú, Brasil por Gastón S., no Flickr


#10 *Goiânia* (#70 of the world - 1,791 pts)
Population: 1,393,579 hab city; 2,335,609 hab metropolitan area


parque flamboyant por Luísa Tavares, no Flickr


----------



## stencil

gonzabar_77 said:


> I like the order of the Santiago de Chile skyline, but it seems like every pic of it are different shots and angles of Costanera Center and Titanium. Needs more variety.


_(24/12/2013)_


Nueva Las Condes por OMGWTFBBQ2002, en Flickr


----------



## Denjiro

*Rio de Janeiro*
















http://www.flickr.com/photos/_selv_/11634358006/sizes/h/in/photostream/


----------



## Denjiro

*Rio de Janeiro*
















http://www.flickr.com/photos/_selv_/11634358006/sizes/h/in/photostream/


----------



## QuantumX

In case anybody is looking for them, I've consolidated the Top 10 Latin American Skylines thread and the Best South American Skylines thread into this one.


----------



## Lordloya

Mexico City.


Metros de altura por equisrex, en Flickr









DSC02640 por in-dErick, en Flickr


El Paseo por equisrex, en Flickr


Paseo de la Reforma por ruimc77, en Flickr


----------



## pierolol

*S A N T I A G O D E C H I L E*


Parque Bicentenario, Santiago, Chile par [email protected], sur Flickr


Costanera Center par Stencil Photography, sur Flickr


Titanium La Portada par Stencil Photography, sur Flickr


Santiago Cityscape par Stencil Photography, sur Flickr​


----------



## c.concrete

São Paulo


Parque do Ibirapuera por rogeriobromfman, no Flickr


São Paulo - Avenida Paulista - Brigadeiro 02 por L I N C O L N__B R I E R, no Flickr


SP - P&B por L I N C O L N__B R I E R, no Flickr


CataVento Cultural, São Paulo, SP_1890 por Flavio Veloso - Fotógrafo, no Flickr


Sao Paulo Cityscape por alex saberi, no Flickr


Ponte Estaiada Octávio Frias. por Amarildo J. Souza, no Flickr


São Paulo por felipeskyscraper, no Flickr


Prédios de São Paulo ao entardecer, Antenas da Avenida Paulista, São Paulo 33-Editar por Flavio Veloso - Fotógrafo, no Flickr​


----------



## renny de jesus

^^

_My Top:

1. Buenos Aires - Argentina
2. Santiago - Chile
3. Ciudad de Panama - Panama
4. Rio de Janeiro - Brasil
5. Sao Paulo - Brasil
6. Ciudad de Mexico - Mexico
7. Caracas - Venezuela
8. Bogota - Colombia
9. Lima - Peru
10. Guayaquil - Ecuador _


----------



## renny de jesus

_Valencia - Venezuela_


----------



## Lordloya

Mexico City, (Santa Fe CBD).


Santa Fe, Mexico City por Israel Saldaña, en Flickr


Rascacielos en Santa Fe, Distrito Federal, México 15 por mexicatscattery, en Flickr









DSC02464 por in-dErick, en Flickr


panorámica de Santa Fe por bdebaca, en Flickr


----------



## yukatan_boy

It is a great pleasure that our region (Latin America) has many good skylines (better than Europe :lol: ) 

My top: 

-Panamá City
-México City
-Buenos Aires
-Santiago
-Rio de Janeiro
-Bogotá
-Sao Paulo
-Caracas
-Guadalajara
-Cartagena
-Balneario Comboriu
-Lima


----------



## renny de jesus

yukatan_boy said:


> It is a great pleasure that our region (Latin America) has many good skylines *(better than Europe* :lol: )


_OH!! I Dont Think so..._ :nuts:


----------



## hacci

Latin America can into developed skylines.


----------



## yukatan_boy

renny de jesus said:


> _OH!! I Dont Think so..._ :nuts:


claro, con excepción de las grandes como Londres, París, Frankfurt y Moscú, el resto no se compara con latinoamérica :yes:


----------



## renny de jesus

yukatan_boy said:


> claro, con excepción de las grandes como Londres, París, Frankfurt y Moscú, el resto no se compara con latinoamérica :yes:


^^

_
No!! ... I dont Know, 

Could be. 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1700286_


----------



## yukatan_boy

Guadalajara Skyline
*MEXICO*


----------



## desertpunk

*Monterrey*


Skyline hacia el Sur de Monterrey by César López Chávez, on Flickr


----------



## Andre Goth

*Recife* (Pernambuco)
Poplación: 1.599.513 hab - Area Metropolitana: 4.046.845 hab


Recife, Pernambuco por Sandro Helmann, no Flickr


Vista panorâmica da Rua Dom Bosco (Recife, Brasil) por Lamartine Teixeira, no Flickr


Panorâmica Olinda e Recife 03-05-13. por Thales Paiva, no Flickr


----------



## yukatan_boy

Puebla City
*México*

*By LANCER*


Zona Angelópolis 2014 por LANCER., en Flickr


Skyline Al Amanecer por LANCER., en Flickr​


----------



## yukatan_boy

Lima
*PERÚ*


Atardecer cayendo en San Isidro por marcov8, en Flickr


San isidro con niebla por marcov8, en Flickr


----------



## yukatan_boy

The best LatinAmerican Skyline
Panamá City



CHI3 said:


>


----------



## yukatan_boy

more of Panamá... 



Jan Jos said:


> *Ciudad de Panamá vista desde el metro*


----------



## yukatan_boy

and Balneario Camboriu, Brazil  :cheers:



FAAN said:


> *Balneário Camboriú*
> 
> 
> Night beach Camboriu SC por .·¨:.c H e l O.:¨·., no Flickr
> 
> 
> City Night Camboriu SC por .·¨:.c H e l O.:¨·., no Flickr
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/marcelocampi/14042285734/
> ​



​


----------



## yukatan_boy

Opening a new page with the skyline of Panamá City



[email protected] said:


> *P A N A M Á*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fotos créditos a sus autores​


----------



## yukatan_boy

more of Brazil... Sao Paulo 



GoSpurs said:


> SÃO PAULO


----------



## yukatan_boy

My Sweet Mexico  
Mexico City

*by josea_bolanoss*


DSCF3122a por Jabolanoss, en Flickr


DSCF3108 por Jabolanoss, en Flickr


DSCF3112 por Jabolanoss, en Flickr


DSCF3125 por Jabolanoss, en Flickr


DSCF3115 por Jabolanoss, en Flickr​


----------



## yukatan_boy

more of Mexico City 


DSCN0321 por Metufer, en Flickr


DSCN0322 por Metufer, en Flickr


DSCN0221 por Metufer, en Flickr


Condesa. por Tavo Rosas, en Flickr


Mexico DF Skyline por Jcarlossoto, en Flickr​


----------



## yukatan_boy

now turn to an elegant city and an elegant skyline

Santiago
Chile


Santiago de Chile por Fabro - Max, en Flickr


_MG_1958 por Fabro - Max, en Flickr


_MG_1931 por Fabro - Max, en Flickr


_MG_1924 por Fabro - Max, en Flickr


Santiago Centro - Chile por Noelegroj (Thanks More 2 million Views!), en Flickr


Santiago de Chile, Chile por ARNAUD_Z_VOYAGE, en Flickr​


----------



## Bauhaus

The best skyline of Buenos Aires for my taste.



Bauhaus said:


> *Buenos Aires*
> 
> 
> 
> Buenos Aires - Puerto Madero por Sandra OTR, en Flickr
> 
> 
> Goodnight, Argentina por Jim Boud, en Flickr​


----------



## renny de jesus

_Caracas_


----------



## renny de jesus

_My top Best South American Skyline. 

1. Buenos Aires
2. Santiago
3. Sao Paulo
4. Rio de Janeiro
5. Caracas
6. Bogota
7. Lima
8. Guayaquil
9. Balneario Caramboru
10. Valencia _

:cheers:


----------



## yukatan_boy

renny de jesus said:


> _My top Best South American Skyline.
> 
> 1. Buenos Aires
> 2. Santiago
> 3. Sao Paulo
> 4. Rio de Janeiro
> 5. Caracas
> 6. Bogota
> 7. Lima
> 8. Guayaquil
> 9. Balneario Caramboru
> 10. Valencia _
> 
> :cheers:


top inválido, es latino el thread, no sudamericano brother


----------



## hacci

Mientras no empiecen con sus peleas pla*S*eras, todo bien.


----------



## pierolol

guys let's do an effort to write in english! 

*S A N T I A G O


Cerro Santa Lucia - Santiago Chile par Claudio Badilla Fuenzalida, sur Flickr


Costanera Center from my house par Claudio Badilla Fuenzalida, sur Flickr


Titanium par Makonza.(GEHM), sur Flickr


Mirador. par Makonza.(GEHM), sur Flickr*​


----------



## BrickellResidence

Mexico City


----------



## Tunjagrande1

*Bogotá​*

Bogotá Panorámica por [email protected], en Flickr


Atardeceres de Bogotá por Juanda Contreras, en Flickr




Bogotá, seen from Monserrate por zug55, en Flickr


Sin título por Beto Durán, en Flickr


TaBogo ! por Foto*Graff*y*Ando..., en Flickr


panoramica noche bogota por Mr_richard™, en Flickr


----------



## yukatan_boy

^^ the Bogota's skyline is wonderful and very high :applause: :applause:


----------



## marcusflorida2

Just came back from Santiago. Absolutely in love with the city.


----------



## Manitopiaaa

Those Bogota and Caracas mountains are jaw-droppingly beautiful. What a gorgeous setting!


----------



## Manitopiaaa

My home city of Panama:



Menandro said:


>


----------



## EMArg

Buenos Aires, Argentina:
















More in this video:


----------



## skyscraper 500

Mexico City Skylines

*Reforma Avenue skyline*



ind-Erick said:


> Algunas Fotos que he Tomado:
> 
> 
> DSC02833 por in-dErick, en Flickr
> 
> 
> DSC02876 por in-dErick, en Flickr
> 
> Saludos


*Santa Fe skyline (México City suburb)*



ARTPOPaleex said:


> Me gusto. aunque tenga unos cuantos meses


Mexico City

Santa Fe Area skyline 



ARTPOPaleex said:


>


:cheers::cheers:

:cheers::cheers::cheers:


----------



## meiwa

My top 10 would be:

1.Panama City
2.Santiago
3.Mexico City
4.Bogota (Maybe it will move up if they finish all proposed projects)
5.Buenos Aires (For low-rise architecture)
6.Sao Paulo
7.Cartagena
8.Rio de Janeiro
9.Lima
10.Recife
11.Caracas
12.Medellin
13.Brasilia

I wonder what the top 10 would be in 2025.


----------



## hacci

All the towers a that are mentioned in that list are already built or under construction.


----------



## EMArg

Buenos Aires skyline from the Barolo Palace:


----------



## BrickellResidence

Manitopiaaa said:


> Latin American cities with most buildings over 500ft or 150m under construction: 1. Mexico City, Mexico (8): Bancomer, Chapultepec, Mitikah, Peninsula, Pen. III, Reforma, Reforma Office, Siroco 2. Balneario Camboriu (6): Alameda Jardins, Boreal, Infinity Coast, Millennium Palace, One, Sky 3. Panama City, Panama (3): Golden Tower, HSBC, Paramount 4. Monterrey, Mexico (2): Koi, Pabellon 5. Bogota, Colombia (2): BD Bacata 1&2 6. Buenos Aires, Argentina (2): Alvear, BBVA 7. Santiago, Chile (1): Costanera 8. Valencia, Venezuela (1): La Isla Multiespacio 9. Joao Pessoa, Brazil (1): Geneve 10. Curitiba, Brazil (1): Universe Life Latin America today is constructing or finishing up 27 buildings over 500 feet. Nearly half of all 500ft+ buildings U/C in South America are being built in Balneario Camboriu. Source: Skyscrapercenter.com


Mexico city currently has 15 buildings over 150m under construction


----------



## slochoa

*Monterrey City*, *México*


----------



## yukatan_boy

^^hey friend, tries to put new photos and avoid old please, no pongas fotos viejas, solo hacer ver mal a las ciudades de las cuales posteas ¬¬



Manitopiaaa said:


> Latin American cities with most buildings over 500ft or 150m under construction:
> 
> 1. Mexico City, Mexico (8): Bancomer, Chapultepec, Mitikah, Peninsula, Pen. III, Reforma, Reforma Office, Siroco
> 2. Balneario Camboriu (6): Alameda Jardins, Boreal, Infinity Coast, Millennium Palace, One, Sky
> 3. Panama City, Panama (3): Golden Tower, HSBC, Paramount
> 4. Monterrey, Mexico (2): Koi, Pabellon
> 5. Bogota, Colombia (2): BD Bacata 1&2
> 6. Buenos Aires, Argentina (2): Alvear, BBVA
> 7. Santiago, Chile (1): Costanera
> 8. Valencia, Venezuela (1): La Isla Multiespacio
> 9. Joao Pessoa, Brazil (1): Geneve
> 10. Curitiba, Brazil (1): Universe Life
> 
> Latin America today is constructing or finishing up 27 buildings over 500 feet. Nearly half of all 500ft+ buildings U/C in South America are being built in Balneario Camboriu.
> 
> Source: Skyscrapercenter.com


Hey buddy! your list is wrong


----------



## FAAN

Manitopiaaa said:


> Latin American cities with most buildings over 500ft or 150m under construction:
> 
> 1. Mexico City, Mexico (8): Bancomer, Chapultepec, Mitikah, Peninsula, Pen. III, Reforma, Reforma Office, Siroco
> 2. Balneario Camboriu (6): Alameda Jardins, Boreal, Infinity Coast, Millennium Palace, One, Sky
> 3. Panama City, Panama (3): Golden Tower, HSBC, Paramount
> 4. Monterrey, Mexico (2): Koi, Pabellon
> 5. Bogota, Colombia (2): BD Bacata 1&2
> 6. Buenos Aires, Argentina (2): Alvear, BBVA
> 7. Santiago, Chile (1): Costanera
> 8. Valencia, Venezuela (1): La Isla Multiespacio
> 9. Joao Pessoa, Brazil (1): Geneve
> 10. Curitiba, Brazil (1): Universe Life
> 
> Latin America today is constructing or finishing up 27 buildings over 500 feet. Nearly half of all 500ft+ buildings U/C in South America are being built in Balneario Camboriu.
> 
> Source: Skyscrapercenter.com


Maybe Skyscapercenter is a bit outdated. 

Balneário Camboriú:

U/C

9 (+200 m)
3 (+150 m)

PRO

1 (+400 m)
1 (+300 m)
2 (+200 m)
1 (+150 m)

You can check all the projects here.

Btw, São Paulo has 3 (+150 m) under construction: 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1613795

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1617119

And 6 others also expected (all U/C), to have more than 150 m: 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1659069&page=2

So, 9 in total.

Goiânia has 2:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1684016

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1583753

Natal has 1:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1608228


----------



## Manitopiaaa

Thanks! I didn't want to use Latinscrapers since I find that buildings are always labeled as U/C even when they aren't and when buildings are completed are never tagged as Complete. A ton of the older Panama buildings are tagged as E/C even though they were complete 3 years ago! But here's what I pieced together and I know I'm still missing a ton:

150m/500ft or 40fl+

Balneario Camboriu (10)
--------------------------
Boreal Tower 220m Under Construction
Epic Tower 220m Prep
Infinity Coast 240m Under Construction	
Sky Tower 210m Under Construction
Torre Krystal 150m Under Construction
Views Privilege Home 180m Under Construction
Vision Tower 160m Under Construction
Vitra Tower 45fl Prep
Yachthouse Club 1 220m Prep
Yachthouse Club 2 220m Prep

Belo Horizonte, Brazil (1)
---------------------------
Concordia Corporate 170m Prep

Bogota, Colombia (3)
-----------------------
BD Bacata 260m Under Construction
BD Bacata 200m Under Construction
Museo Parque Central 160m Under Construction

Bucaramanga, Colombia (1)
--------------------------------
Majestic Luxury Tower 163m Under Construction

Buenos Aires, Argentina (2)
------------------------------
Alvear Tower 235m Under Construction
Torre BBVA 155m Under Construction

Cartagena, Colombia (2)
---------------------------
Centro Comercial Plaza Bocagrande 190m Under Construction
Hotel Estelar 180m Under Construction

Goiania, Brazil (2)
--------------------
Orion Business and Health Complex 168m Under Construction
Premier Vison 156m Under Construction

Guadalajara, Mexico (1)
--------------------------
Andares 5065 Hyatt Residence 167m Under Construction

Joao Pessoa, Brazil (1)
--------------------------
Tour Geneve 183m Under Construction

Jundiai, Brazil (1)
-------------------
The One Office Tower 150m Topped Out

Mexico City, Mexico (12)
-------------------------
Ciudad Progresiva Mitikah 267m On Hold
Peninsula 180m+ Topped Out
Peninsula Santa Fe 62fl Under Construction
Peninsula Santa Fe 2 48fl Under Construction
Reforma 180 185m Under Construction
Reforma 509 237m Under Construction
Siroco Elite Residences 171m Topped Out
Torre Bancomer 235m Under Construction
Torres Cuarzo 180m Under Construction
Torre Diana 165m Under Construction
Torre Reforma 244m Under Construction
Torre Reforma Latino 179m Under Construction

Monterrey, Mexico (6)
-----------------------
Saqqara 150m Under Construction
Sofia 159m Under Construction
Torre Koi 276m Under Construction
Torre Pabellon 206m Under Construction
Torres Metropolitan Center 210m Under Construction
Torres Metropolitan Center 188m Under Construction

Natal, Brazil (1)
---------------
Residencial Iza Hazburn 160m Topped Out

Panama City, Panama (7)
-----------------------------
Balboa Office Center 46fl Under Construction
Costa del Este Financial Park 205m Under Construction
Evolution Tower 270m Under Construction
Grand Tower 62fl Topped Out
Panama Diamond Exchange Tower 50fl Under Construction
The Paramount 214m Under Construction
Soho Tower Sur 207m Topped Out

Puebla, Mexico (1)
-------------------
NVBOLA 175m Under Construction

Santiago, Chile (1)
--------------------
Costanera Center 300m Topped Out

Santo Domingo, Dominican Republic (1)
-----------------------------------------------
Torre Anacaona 27 180m Under Construction

Sao Paulo, Brazil (11)
-----------------------------
EZ Towers 1 150m Topped Out
EZ Towers 2 150m Under Construction
Riverside 156m x2 Under Construction
Torre Josephine Baker 153m Topped Out
Trump Global Panamby Complex 6 Towers >150 Under Construction

Valencia, Venezuela (1)
-------------------------
La Isla Multiespacio 245m Under Construction

FAAN, how do you know only 6 of the Trumps in Sao Paulo will be > 150m. Wouldn't those 8 that are 40 floors also be possible 150m+. That could be a big addition.

Let me know if there's any I'm missing or if I've added towers still not under construction.


----------



## BrickellResidence

In mexico city you missed

Autentica Reforma 58FL +200m Prep
Parque Toreo 173m under construction 
Torre Miyana -+170m under construction
Torre Miyana II +150m under construction
Torre Mistral 150m under construction

With a total of 17


----------



## BrickellResidence

Edit


----------



## FAAN

Manitopiaaa said:


> FAAN, how do you know only 6 of the Trumps in Sao Paulo will be > 150m. Wouldn't those 8 that are 40 floors also be possible 150m+. That could be a big addition.


Well, I don't know lol
It was just a supposition. Currently, just the height of the 5 residentials (45 fl each one) has been released, the one of 47 fl is obviously taller and it's expected to have something between 170-200 m (not announced yet). We still don't know the height of 8 others but yes, it's possible that them will have also something around 150m.

They are also planning to built other 2 taller towers (not announced yet).

In B. Camboriú you missed:

One Tower 280m Prep
Ibiza Towers 150m Topped Out

Btw, Views Privilege Home will have just 150m, not 180m.

Here's a little compilation: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1734734


----------



## yukatan_boy

ok, stop SPAM please 

more skylines 

*CARTAGENA*


Cartagena, Colombia por Striderv, en Flickr


Cartagena, the skyline por antony5112, en Flickr​


----------



## yukatan_boy

*S T G O*

:cheers:


DSCF2556 par Jerry Van Krasten, sur Flickr


Sanhattan par itagle, sur Flickr


Stgo y sus nuevos cristales par claudio.pastene, sur Flickr


Parque Araucano par Supermega^^, sur Flickr​


----------



## yukatan_boy

and....

*BUENOS AIRES*


Buenos Aires '14 por WalkingSkylines, en Flickr​


----------



## chilcano

the best Latin American skyline takes it sincerely :banana::banana::banana:

Nro 1

*Panama city*​








Dubai?miami?doha??....no panama city









credits: Menandro


----------



## Disturbing Reality

This is by far Panama and Sao Paulo. Mexico city reminds me of Los Angeles. Very huge city with an amazing sprawl but a bit underwhelming skyline-wise..


----------



## BrickellResidence

Mexico City by: Jorgeorandall


----------



## chilcano

the skylines of Latin America are more developed than Africa...I guess


----------



## yukatan_boy

chilcano said:


> the skylines of Latin America are more developed than Africa...I guess


you're kidding, right? :crazy:


----------



## Andre Goth

The beautiful *Balnerário Camboriú*, more pics:


Cloudy Day (003) por Zé Maciel, no Flickr


Balneário Camboriú (SC). por FOTONICO.BR, no Flickr


Balneário Camboriú - SC por Cesar Delong, no Flickr


----------



## skyscraper 500

EDIT


----------



## yukatan_boy

Más de los Skylines latinos!! :applause:

*Cartagena* (Colombia)​


DZG said:


> Bocagrande Beach, Cartagena, Colombia por Diegolpz9, en Flickr


----------



## yukatan_boy

Rio de Janeiro
*BRAZIL*​


Muzzzo said:


> -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -


----------



## yukatan_boy

A one of my favorite latin-citys 

*Medellín*
Colombia



dimes said:


> *>>>>Scroll>>>>*


----------



## yukatan_boy

Santiago (Chile)​


pierolol said:


> Santiago, Chile by Víctor Avendaño, on Flickr​


----------



## yukatan_boy

Monterrey (México)​


cocono said:


> Por Fernando Alcalá





vicraya2 said:


> Skyline Monterrey Loma Larga 2014 1 by vicraya2 2014, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Skyline Monterrey El Campestre 2014 by vicraya2 2014, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Skyline Monterrey Valle Oriente 2014 21 by vicraya2 2014, on Flickr
> 
> *"Saludos desde Monterrey"*


----------



## yukatan_boy

and....

*México City
Santa Fé skyline*
​


Urian said:


> Invierno temprano by victorhjzz, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> Velocidad1 by victorhjzz, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> Prado by victorhjzz, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Formas by victorhjzz, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Acercamiento by victorhjzz, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> Tirolesa by victorhjzz, on Flickr​


----------



## oswaldo21

*mexico 2015*


----------



## oswaldo21

*avances*


----------



## oswaldo21




----------



## oswaldo21

*GUADALAJARA*


----------



## oswaldo21

*SANTA FE (MEXICO)*


----------



## oswaldo21

*MEXICO DF*


----------



## yukatan_boy

^^ porfavor, abstente de poner imágenes!!! te lo imploro!!! plzzz


----------



## pierolol

*SANTIAGODECHILE​


Santiago de Chile 2 by Matias Negrete Pincetic, on Flickr



See What You See by Francisco Olivares L., on Flickr



Santiago by Camila Chávez Fotografía˜, on Flickr



Santiago de Chile viewed from Cerro San Cristobal by Andrzej Wodzinski, on Flickr



Atardecer en Santiago de Chile by Alexcel85, on Flickr​*


----------



## HOLABETO

Panama City


----------



## KlausDiggy

Could anyone make a similar list for the South American / Latin Skylines, as they already are for the European section?

I would be really interested in how many Wolkenkratzeres (complete, u / c), there are.

Complete list of all skyscraper (150m +) in Europe and Eurasia (complete, T/O, U/C)


----------



## yukatan_boy

KlausDiggy said:


> Could anyone make a similar list for the South American / Latin Skylines, as they already are for the European section?
> 
> I would be really interested in how many Wolkenkratzeres (complete, u / c), there are.
> 
> Complete list of all skyscraper (150m +) in Europe and Eurasia (complete, T/O, U/C)


sería un problema entre tantos rascacielos en proyectos :lol: además son pocos los que rebasan los 200m :lol: Pero son demasiados (muchos) entre 100 y 200m.


----------



## yukatan_boy

more..

CIUDAD DE PANAMÁ


----------



## yukatan_boy

*Montevideo *









Picardo2009








jikatu


----------



## yukatan_boy

and.... *México City* 



GdlMty said:


> Otro angulo poco mostrado del DF.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://flic.kr/p/phuvnU


----------



## renny de jesus

_Valencia - Venezuela_

_San Diego Skyline - In progress_


----------



## Mr.Falcon

*São Paulo - Brasil*


----------



## pierolol

S A N T I A *G O*



Vitacura en HDR by Hunter Images, on Flickr



Vitacura en HDR by Hunter Images, on Flickr




Santiago Lights by Matias Negrete Pincetic, on Flickr​


----------



## EMArg

Mar del Plata, Argentina:


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Buenos Aires, Argentina
*

IMG_0834 by ELPINO2014, on Flickr


----------



## EMArg

On the Buenos Aires skylines, from the observation deck of the Comega Building:


----------



## Gratteciel

*Mexico City Skyline*


Mexico City Skyline by francerobert2001, on Flickr


Mexico City Skyline by francerobert2001, on Flickr


Mexico City Skyline by francerobert2001, on Flickr


Mexico City Skyline by francerobert2001, on Flickr


Mexico City Skyline by francerobert2001, on Flickr


Ciudad de México - Mexico City by francerobert2001, on Flickr


----------



## EMArg

The Buenos Aires skylines from the Bencich building:


----------



## betoo74

Puebla


----------



## Conceptarq

Lima----- 


CORPAC by TOMJAAM, on Flickr

no es la mejor foto X3 , la tome desde adentro del coche del metro.

skyline san isidro by TOMJAAM, on Flickr

Paseo de la República, Lima-Perú by TOMJAAM, on Flickr

Paseo de la Republica by TOMJAAM, on Flickr


----------



## EMArg

Skylines of Buenos Aires from the observation deck of some skyscrapers:


----------



## Andre Goth

*Goiânia*, Brazil with 1,412,354 hab in the city and 2,335,609 hab in the metropolitan zone:


Gráficos Realistas. by Filipe S. Parreira, on Flickr


20130216_ Goiânia_Parque Vaca Brava_02 by atelier COLAB, on Flickr


Goiânia Noturna by cadubittencourt, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Buenos Aires, Argentina*


DSC_0006 by Molto75, on Flickr


----------



## skyscraper 500

México City - Reforma Avenue

14 towers over 150m under construction, 
4 proyects to start construction are Supertalls!!!!

:banana::banana:



LANCER. said:


> Panorámica Nocturna Ciudad De México by LANCER., on Flickr
> 
> :cheers::cheers:


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Buenos Aires, Argentina*


P1070040 by Instituto Santo Tomás, on Flickr


----------



## renny de jesus

_Caracas_


----------



## EMArg

Mar del Plata, Argentina from the Water Tower, one of the highest points of the city:


----------



## Manitopiaaa

From North American Skylines thread:



JuanPaulo said:


> Here is a few more of PTY. You can see there are several towers under cosntruction. And these pictures do not even pan to Punta Paitilla and Punta Pacifica, which are the districts with the highest density of highrises (both completed and under construction).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_0884 by ahidrovo, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_0883 by ahidrovo, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_0885 by ahidrovo, on Flickr





desertpunk said:


> That shot was uploaded on Nov. 3. Here's another view from the same photog:
> 
> 
> 1002-01 Panama City by Travelmonkeys, on Flickr


----------



## pierolol

massive!


----------



## pierolol

next page!


----------



## JuanPaulo

^^ old photos AND bad quality.


----------



## Hudson11

Rio De Janeiro (Centro)


Vista do Morro da Urca - Rio de Janeiro - RJ (fev.2012) by paulovp fotografia, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Buenos Aires, Argentina*


ARG 2014 c00 1 by Cid Silveira, on Flickr


----------



## Votchka

*Monterrey, México*


----------



## meiwa

*This is my 100th post, so I've compiled something kind of special for my Latin American friends. Please do not get offended if your city is not in my top 10 list or if it seems too low for you. This is only my version of the Top 10. Here it goes:*

*#1 Santiago | Chile*

If Santiago were a european city, I'd rank it #4 in terms of best skyline behind Moscow, London, and Paris. It is truly in another level in terms of skyline quality and aesthetics. If Santiago were to build a few more skyscrapers, its skyline would be close to a 50/50.

Height: 8/10
Density: 6/10
Aesthetic: 9/10
Modernity: 8/10
Natural Beauty: 9/10

*Total: 40/50*










*#2 Panama City | Panama*

Although Panama City's skyline is the most dense of all Latin American skylines, it is not very recognizable to me. It is not very iconic. Were it to build a supertall, Panama City's skyline would be #1 for me. Unfortunately, Panama City is lagging in recent constructions unlike Mexico City or Bogota. Mexico City will catch up to Panama City is current growth continues, as well as Bogota.

Height: 7/10
Density: 9/10
Aesthetic: 6.5/10
Modernity: 7/10
Natural Beauty: 6/10

*Total: 35.5/50*










*#3 Mexico City (D.F.) | Mexico*

Mexico City's skyline is bigger than Bogota's and Santiago's, but I feel like it doesn't have a "wow" factor. However, Mexico City's many projects make it have the potential to be Latin America's #1 skyline and the #4 skyline of North America in the near future.

Height: 6.5/10
Density: 7/10
Aesthetic: 7/10
Modernity: 7/10
Natural Beauty: 7.5/10

*Total: 35/50*










*#4 Bogota | Colombia*

Bogota's skyline is too small and short, but is saved by probably Latin America's most beautifully lit building: The Colpatria Tower. Like Mexico City, Bogota's building boom will see two supertalls and many more skyscrapers rise which also makes it have the potential to become Latin America's #1 skyline.

Height: 6/10
Density: 6.5/10
Aesthetic: 6.5/10
Modernity: 6.5/10
Natural Beauty: 9/10

*Total: 34.5/50*










*#5 Rio de Janeiro | Brazil*

In my opinion, Rio de Janeiro's skyline is has much more character than Sao Paulo's skyline. It's natural beauty is very recognizable. I do not know if Rio de Janeiro has enough projects to compete with other Latin American powerhouses. 

Height: 5/10
Density: 6/10
Aesthetic: 6.5/10
Modernity: 6.5/10
Natural Beauty: 9/10

*Total: 33/50*










*#6 Buenos Aires | Argentina*

This was difficult for me, because Buenos Aires' CBD looks really beautiful, but it's too small. I know current constructions are slow, but progressing. If the skyline were denser and higher, I'd rate it higher.

Height: 6/10
Density: 6/10
Aesthetic: 7/10
Modernity: 7/10
Natural Beauty: 6/10

*Total: 32/50*










*#7 Recife | Brazil*

Recife is really similar Cartagena in statistics. However, because it is bigger, I'll rate it ahead of Cartagena.

Height: 6/10
Density: 6/10
Aesthetic: 7/10
Modernity: 6/10
Natural Beauty: 6.5/10

*Total: 31.5/50*










*#8 Cartagena | Colombia*

Cartagena is constantly under construction. Cartagena will be ahead of Recife once Hotel Estelar Bocagrande and Centro Comercial Plaza Bocagrande is built.

Height: 6/10
Density: 6/10
Aesthetic: 7/10
Modernity: 6/10
Natural Beauty: 6.5/10

*Total: 31.5/50*










*#9 Monterrey | Mexico*

Monterrey is also experiencing a building boom. I expect it to zoom from #9 to #5 in 5 years.

Height: 6/10
Density: 5/10
Aesthetic: 6.5/10
Modernity: 6.5/10
Natural Beauty: 6/10










*Total: 30/50*

*#10 Lima | Peru*

Although Lima's CBD is very well organized, it has very few tall buildings, and is not dense at all. If construction projects continue, expect Lima be in the top 5 skylines in Latin America.

Height: 4/10
Density: 4/10
Aesthetic: 6.5/10
Modernity: 6.5/10
Natural Beauty: 8/10

*Total: 29/50*


----------



## Andre Goth

Some state capitals of northeastern Brazil

*Natal* capital of the state of North Rio Grande

city: 862,044 hab, metropolitan area: 1,473,877 hab

urn:newsml:dpa.com:20090101:140602-99-08038 by stuttgarterzeitung, on Flickr


*João Pessoa* capital of the state of Paraíba

city: 780,738 hab, metropolitan area: 1,238,914 hab


Night João Pessoa - Paraíba by maxlevay, on Flickr


*Recife* capital of the state of Pernambuco

city: 1,608,488 hab, metropolitan area: 3,887,261 hab


96 Vista de Recife através de seus rios 02 by Galeria mubarroso, on Flickr


Recife - Skylines by João Sheeperson, on Flickr


*Maceió* capital of the state of Alagoas

city: 1,005,319 hab, metropolitan area: 1,306,251 hab


Parabéns Maceió by Pei Fon, on Flickr


----------



## pierolol

*S A N T I A G O D E C H I L E

Biblioteca Nacional by Tarcicio Luna Chávez, on Flickr

2014_12_17_3487 by Jockedo, on Flickr

Parque Araucano by Lucas Redlich, on Flickr*​


----------



## Andre Goth

*São Paulo, SP*

City


La posibilidad del crepúsculo (2) by Hotu Matua, on Flickr


Paulista avenue by Reginaldo Maia, on Flickr


Berrini (Vista Sobre a Ponte Estaiada) by Nascimento/Aviasom, on Flickr

Metropolitan Area, city of Barueri

aerial by Fernando Stankuns, on Flickr


vista aerea do rio tiete e alphaville by Fernando Stankuns, on Flickr


----------



## KlausDiggy

Smiazon said:


> If Santiago were a european city, I'd rank it #4 in terms of best skyline behind Moscow, London, and Paris.


If they already list the best European city skylines, please do not forget Frankfurt (Germany). With 5 skyscrapers over 200m and 14 over 150m, the city is devinitiv better than Santiago.

And Istanbul is also better.

Santiago would therefore be on the #6th place.


----------



## Radical_Adults

Qué belleza Santiago y Monterrey.


----------



## Radical_Adults

Santa fe, Ciudad de México.



ind-Erick said:


> IMG_2772 by in-dErick, on Flickr
> 
> 
> DSC04617 by in-dErick, on Flickr
> 
> 
> DSC04584 by in-dErick, on Flickr
> 
> 
> DSC04635 by in-dErick, on Flickr
> 
> 
> DSC04632 by in-dErick, on Flickr


----------



## pierolol

*SANTIAGO DE CHILE

"La Búsqueda" by ccerpa, on Flickr

"La Búsqueda" by ccerpa, on Flickr

Santiago de Chile by Stencil Photography, on Flickr*​


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Cartagena, Colombia*









Cartagena,Columbia by doctoreyeball, on Flickr


----------



## betoo74

Puebla


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Belo Horizonte, Brazil*


Belo Horizonte 2014 by Gord McKenna, on Flickr


----------



## Kilgen

Smiazon said:


> *This is my 100th post, so I've compiled something kind of special for my Latin American friends. Please do not get offended if your city is not in my top 10 list or if it seems too low for you. This is only my version of the Top 10. Here it goes:*
> 
> *#1 Santiago | Chile*
> 
> If Santiago were a european city, I'd rank it #4 in terms of best skyline behind Moscow, London, and Paris. It is truly in another level in terms of skyline quality and aesthetics. If Santiago were to build a few more skyscrapers, its skyline would be close to a 50/50.
> 
> Height: 8/10
> Density: 6/10
> Aesthetic: 9/10
> Modernity: 8/10
> Natural Beauty: 9/10
> 
> *Total: 40/50*
> 
> 
> 
> *#2 Panama City | Panama*
> 
> Although Panama City's skyline is the most dense of all Latin American skylines, it is not very recognizable to me. It is not very iconic. Were it to build a supertall, Panama City's skyline would be #1 for me. Unfortunately, Panama City is lagging in recent constructions unlike Mexico City or Bogota. Mexico City will catch up to Panama City is current growth continues, as well as Bogota.
> 
> Height: 7/10
> Density: 9/10
> Aesthetic: 6.5/10
> Modernity: 7/10
> Natural Beauty: 6/10
> 
> *Total: 35.5/50*


I have a quick question. How can Santiago have a Height score of 8/10 and Panama City 7/10, if we take the 10 tallest buildings in latin america, 9 of them are in Panama City?


South America:

http://www.emporis.com/statistics/tallest-buildings-southamerica

1 

Gran Torre Santiago [Costanera Center] Santiago 
60 984 ft 2014  2 

Parque Central Torre Este [Parque Central] Caracas 
56 738 ft 1979 

Panama City:
http://www.emporis.com/statistics/tallest-buildings-panama-city-panama

1 

Trump Ocean Club International Hotel & Tower Panama City 
68 961 ft 2011 2 

Torre Vitri Panama City 
75 921 ft 2012 3 

Bicsa Financial Center Panama City 
68 876 ft 2013 4 

The Point Panama City 
67 873 ft 2011 5 

Arts Tower Panama City 
80 866 ft 
6 

yoopanama inspired by Starck Panama City 
78 810 ft 2013 7 

Torre Waters Panama City 
74 804 ft 2011 8 

F&F Tower Panama City 
52 797 ft 2011 9 

Pearl Tower Panama City 
70 794 ft 2011 10 

Ocean Two [Ocean Towers] Panama City 
73 774 ft 2010 11 

Rivage Panama City 
67 765 ft 2012 12 

Megapólis, Torre 1 [Megápolis] Panama City 
63 755 ft 2011 13  

Q Tower Panama City 
65 740 ft 2011

And Santiago de Chile is not even in the 100 top cities of the world? While Panama City is #19, and 1st in Latin America?
http://www.emporis.com/statistics/most-skyscraper-cities-worldwide

But if you tell me Sao Paolo is #1, Panama #2, Rio #3, and Buenos Aires #4 I will believe you:
http://www.emporis.com/statistics/skyline-ranking


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Recife, Brazil*


Por do Sol de Olinda para Recife by André Burity, on Flickr


----------



## meiwa

> And Santiago de Chile is not even in the 100 top cities of the world? While Panama City is #19, and 1st in Latin America?
> http://www.emporis.com/statistics/most-skyscraper-cities-worldwide


The main reason is that Santiago's tallest building is taller than any of Panama's Buildings. I measured it like that. I find that Panama City's skyline is not as reconisable as Santiago.



> But if you tell me Sao Paolo is #1, Panama #2, Rio #3, and Buenos Aires #4 I will believe you:
> http://www.emporis.com/statistics/skyline-ranking




At the risk of offending many Brazilians I personally find Sao Paolo's skyline to be boring. Rio's skyline is much better and has potential to be #1. Height is not everything, it's mostly the composition of the skyline that matters to me.


----------



## Marsupilami

*Chilean Skylines*

Maybe they are not the biggest, but they are cute and appealing :hug:

*Puerto Montt*
Skyline Puerto Montt by phillipbrave, on Flickr

*Puerto Varas*
Waterfront - Puerto Varas (Patagonia - Chile) by Noelegroj (Happy New Year 3.5 million views +!), on Flickr

*Antofagasta*







[/url]Skyline costero de Antofagasta by Vicente ☼ Bishonen, on Flickr[/IMG]

*Valdivia*
Valdivia in Pink by charlesbrooksphotographer, on Flickr

*Viña del Mar*
Viña del Mar, skyline by mariosantiaguino_, on Flickr









photo by torobayo

*Concepción*








foto de Juarolcross

*Valparaiso*
Valparaíso Skyline by VirGeenya, on Flickr

*Punta Arenas*
_IGP6000 by Povl, on Flickr

*Los Ángeles*


----------



## Kilgen

Smiazon said:


> The main reason is that Santiago's tallest building is taller than any of Panama's Buildings. I measured it like that. I find that Panama City's skyline is not as reconisable as Santiago.
> 
> 
> 
> At the risk of offending many Brazilians I personally find Sao Paolo's skyline to be boring. Rio's skyline is much better and has potential to be #1. Height is not everything, it's mostly the composition of the skyline that matters to me.


Lets do a skyline height comparison. There are only 18 buildings (in construction or built) above 150 ft in Santiago. In Panama City there are 115 (in construction or built). Can you really say that Santiago de Chile really have a skyscraper skyline with 18 buildings? And its tallest building was finished on 2014, otherwise its tallest building would have been 594 ft. The height difference between Santiago's and Panama City tallest building is just 23 feet.

Let me give an example. Boston vs NY City. Santiago is like Boston. Only 2 tall buildings surrounded by a few buildings of similar height. Panama is like Manhattan. Lots of tall buildings near the coastline. When I first arrived to Boston, I liked the skyline. But when I went to visit NYC before 9/11, I was awed and shocked by the skyline. The same from the pictures that you just showed. Few skyscrapers vs too many to count. And I have to say that I love Boston and will not move to NYC.


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Buenos Aires, Argentina*


Puerto madero desde lo alto de la torre del Parque de la ciudad... by javierkabuto, on Flickr


----------



## martin15

Mexico City skyline it´s the one


----------



## pierolol

*SANTIAGO/CL*



Santaigo, Los Andes al atardecer by Gabo Dintrans, on Flickr



Sanhattan by Jockedo, on Flickr



Skyline Santiago by Jockedo, on Flickr



Costanera by Felipe Gálvez T., on Flickr



Sunset over Sanhattan by shoot4food, on Flickr​


----------



## Marsupilami

Kilgen said:


> I have a quick question. How can Santiago have a Height score of 8/10 and Panama City 7/10, if we take the 10 tallest buildings in latin america, 9 of them are in Panama City?
> 
> 
> South America:
> 
> http://www.emporis.com/statistics/tallest-buildings-southamerica
> 
> 1
> 
> Gran Torre Santiago [Costanera Center] Santiago
> 60  984 ft 2014 2
> 
> Parque Central Torre Este [Parque Central] Caracas
> 56 738 ft 1979
> 
> Panama City:
> http://www.emporis.com/statistics/tallest-buildings-panama-city-panama
> 
> 1
> 
> Trump Ocean Club International Hotel & Tower Panama City
> 68  961 ft 2011 2
> 
> Torre Vitri Panama City
> 75 921 ft 2012 3
> 
> Bicsa Financial Center Panama City
> 68 876 ft 2013 4
> 
> The Point Panama City
> 67 873 ft 2011 5
> 
> Arts Tower Panama City
> 80 866 ft
> 6
> 
> yoopanama inspired by Starck Panama City
> 78 810 ft 2013 7
> 
> Torre Waters Panama City
> 74 804 ft 2011 8
> 
> F&F Tower Panama City
> 52 797 ft 2011 9
> 
> Pearl Tower Panama City
> 70 794 ft 2011 10
> 
> Ocean Two [Ocean Towers] Panama City
> 73 774 ft 2010 11
> 
> Rivage Panama City
> 67 765 ft 2012 12
> 
> Megapólis, Torre 1 [Megápolis] Panama City
> 63 755 ft 2011 13
> 
> Q Tower Panama City
> 65 740 ft 2011
> 
> And Santiago de Chile is not even in the 100 top cities of the world? While Panama City is #19, and 1st in Latin America?
> http://www.emporis.com/statistics/most-skyscraper-cities-worldwide
> 
> But if you tell me Sao Paolo is #1, Panama #2, Rio #3, and Buenos Aires #4 I will believe you:
> http://www.emporis.com/statistics/skyline-ranking


that is absolutely irrelevant. The problem with Panama is design and lack of urban planning. It is like brazilian cities. There must be at least 30 brazilian cities which you cannot recognize because all of the look the same: an endless sea of white midrises with tiny windows. I think Panama skyline is the most impressive of Latinia, but not the best. 

Panama is the living example that less is more. I can tolerate those white buildings with those withe walls, but the giant vulva and the blue corkscrew are too much.


----------



## Andre Goth

*RIO DE JANEIRO*









Rio by Caio Capela, on Flickr


Urca e Botafogo by Caio Capela, on Flickr


Panorama_Sem Título9-6 by Bella_Scorzelli, on Flickr


----------



## Andre Goth

More of *RIO DE JANEIRO*


Flamengo e Centro da Cidade - Centro - Praia do Flamengo - Parque do Flamengo - Aeroporto Santos Dumont - Santa Teresa - Rio de Janeiro - Brasil - Noturna - Noite by Leonardo Martins, on Flickr


Panorâmica Pão de Acúcar by Fernanda Pitaluga, on Flickr


Botafogo do Alto by Cesar Okada, on Flickr


----------



## Manitopiaaa

Marsupilami said:


> that is absolutely irrelevant. The problem with Panama is design and lack of urban planning. It is like brazilian cities. There must be at least 30 brazilian cities which you cannot recognize because all of the look the same: an endless sea of white midrises with tiny windows. I think Panama skyline is the most impressive of Latinia, but not the best.
> 
> Panama is the living example that less is more. I can tolerate those white buildings with those withe walls, but the giant vulva and the blue corkscrew are too much.


You didn't even address the point. He asked why Panama's height score was low and you respond that it was because of Panama's urban planning. How does urban planning figure into height? Height is the least subjective measure to score. It's rather simple, "which city has more tall buildings?" The answer is also simple: Panama City. So why is Panama City given a 7 when Santiago is given an 8? Whatever you think about Panama's urban planning has nothing to do with height. So it's not "absolutely irrelevant".

And whatever your opinions on the "Giant Vulva" and "Blue Corkscrew", shouldn't that be measured in "aesthetic" or "quality" rather than "height"? I get you are Chilean and want Santiago to be #1, but you can truly argue that Santiago deserves a better "height" score than Panama? 24 of the 25 tallest buildings between them are in Panama.


----------



## victor209

Manitopiaaa said:


> You didn't even address the point. He asked why Panama's height score was low and you respond that it was because of Panama's urban planning. How does urban planning figure into height? Height is the least subjective measure to score. It's rather simple, "which city has more tall buildings?" The answer is also simple: Panama City. So why is Panama City given a 7 when Santiago is given an 8? Whatever you think about Panama's urban planning has nothing to do with height. So it's not "absolutely irrelevant".
> 
> And whatever your opinions on the "Giant Vulva" and "Blue Corkscrew", shouldn't that be measured in "aesthetic" or "quality" rather than "height"? I get you are Chilean and want Santiago to be #1, but you can truly argue that Santiago deserves a better "height" score than Panama? 24 of the 25 tallest buildings between them are in Panama.


I think the lack of urban planning does take into account of the height score. Most of Panama City's high rise buildings are apartments. It is such an eye sore seeing so many high rise apartment buildings within a skyline. Not only that but they look so similar to each other. It's like comparing New York City with Hong Kong. I believe Hong Kong has many tall building, but they are mostly high rise apartments. Where as New York City has a variety of skyscrapers. and the "Giant Vulva" and "Blue Corkscrew" just make the skyline worse to be honest. I'd rate Panama City like 4th to be honest.


----------



## Manitopiaaa

victor209 said:


> I think the lack of urban planning does take into account of the height score. Most of Panama City's high rise buildings are apartments. It is such an eye sore seeing so many high rise apartment buildings within a skyline. Not only that but they look so similar to each other. It's like comparing New York City with Hong Kong. I believe Hong Kong has many tall building, but they are mostly high rise apartments. Where as New York City has a variety of skyscrapers. and the "Giant Vulva" and "Blue Corkscrew" just make the skyline worse to be honest. I'd rate Panama City like 4th to be honest.


I've never heard of a single person on this thread consider height anything but feet above the ground. I've heard of zoning as a category, urban planning as a category, beauty as a category. If you want to give Panama a 1 there, be my guest. But don't disguise it as height. The OP who made the ranking even had separate categories for aesthetics and density. If Panama's urban planning was problematic, those would have been the ones to place it in. But height is simple. Panama has 96% of the tallest 25 buildings between the two. Panama is building at least 10x the amount of highrises today that Santiago is building (and even though Panama slowed down this past year). 

I personally think that Panama has more beautiful buildings than Santiago just because we have so many buildings and not all are bad. If Panama was able to pick 3 buildings and Santiago got to pick 3 buildings (which it cannot, because it only has 1 building over 200m), then Panama would likely win out because it has much more options.

I'd much rather have tons of tall white apartments than what Santiago has, which is 1 tall building and then a precipitous drop in density. And that's my biased opinion as a Panamanian. And you probably think it's garbage because you're presumably Chilean. Everybody has opinions. But when you talk height, I think that's purely objective and no amount of twisting and bending can justify giving Santiago a higher score, at least imo. If you think Santiago is a better skyline, then say so and be done with it. No need to have a ranking to add credibility when the results are just opinions anyway. 

:cheers:

My list btw:
1st Tier
1) Panama City
2) Sao Paulo
3) Balneario Camboriu 
4) Monterrey
5) Mexico City

2nd Tier
6) Santiago
7) Cartagena
8) Buenos Aires
9) Rio de Janeiro
10) Caracas


----------



## victor209

Manitopiaaa said:


> I've never heard of a single person on this thread consider height anything but feet above the ground. I've heard of zoning as a category, urban planning as a category, beauty as a category. If you want to give Panama a 1 there, be my guest. But don't disguise it as height. The OP who made the ranking even had separate categories for aesthetics and density. If Panama's urban planning was problematic, those would have been the ones to place it in. But height is simple. Panama has 96% of the tallest 25 buildings between the two. Panama is building at least 10x the amount of highrises today that Santiago is building (and even though Panama slowed down this past year).
> 
> I personally think that Panama has more beautiful buildings than Santiago just because we have so many buildings and not all are bad. If Panama was able to pick 3 buildings and Santiago got to pick 3 buildings (which it cannot, because it only has 1 building over 200m), then Panama would likely win out because it has much more options.
> 
> I'd much rather have tons of tall white apartments than what Santiago has, which is 1 tall building and then a precipitous drop in density. And that's my biased opinion as a Panamanian. And you probably think it's garbage because you're presumably Chilean. Everybody has opinions. But when you talk height, I think that's purely objective and no amount of twisting and bending can justify giving Santiago a higher score, at least imo. If you think Santiago is a better skyline, then say so and be done with it. No need to have a ranking to add credibility when the results are just opinions anyway.
> 
> :cheers:
> 
> My list btw:
> 1st Tier
> 1) Panama City
> 2) Sao Paulo
> 3) Balneario Camboriu
> 4) Monterrey
> 5) Mexico City
> 
> 2nd Tier
> 6) Santiago
> 7) Cartagena
> 8) Buenos Aires
> 9) Rio de Janeiro
> 10) Caracas


First of all I am not Chilean, I am American and I don't think neither is he. The skyscrapers in Panama City are so horrible that I would say that Santiago can beat it when it comes to beauty among other things. Just because you have a lot of skyscrapers don't really make a city that great. Anyone can build hundreds of ugly skyscrapers... Plus Panama City is no where near the ranks of these Latin American alpha cities.


----------



## JuanPaulo

victor209 said:


> First of all I am not Chilean, I am American and I don't think neither is he. The skyscrapers in Panama City are so horrible that I would say that Santiago can beat it when it comes to beauty among other things. Just because you have a lot of skyscrapers don't really make a city that great. Anyone can build hundreds of ugly skyscrapers... Plus Panama City is no where near the ranks of these Latin American alpha cities.


We are ranking skylines here, not cities. Plus, if height is the parameter that was used to rank skyline then Panama City is without any doubt the #1 in Latin America.


----------



## victor209

JuanPaulo said:


> We are ranking skylines here, not cities. Plus, if height is the parameter that was used to rank skyline then Panama City is without any doubt the #1 in Latin America.


It wasn't just ranked just as height... And what is this a "Biggest *****" contest? That's absurd!


----------



## JustWatch

JuanPaulo said:


> We are ranking skylines here, not cities. Plus, if height is the parameter that was used to rank skyline then Panama City is without any doubt the #1 in Latin America.


:yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## pierolol

Don't make such a big drama! I think it's just a question that some people prefer beauty skylines and some others prefer massive skylines. Personally , the aesthetic factor it's the most important to evaluate skylines and that's why my favorite skylines are with no particular order Stgo, Mexico City, Rio and Buenos Aires.











Skyline - Santiago de Chile by alobos Life, on Flickr


----------



## BrickellResidence

^^I Agree, I personally think those are the best skylines in Lat Am, I prefer Elegant Skylines
Mexico City, Santiago, Rio, Buenos Aires, Monterrey, and Lima has potential


----------



## victor209

I also agree. beautiful skylines > Tall skyscrapers in a skyline. I'm waiting for Mexico City and Monterrey to have a finished elegant skyline :cheers2:


----------



## Kilgen

Marsupilami said:


> that is absolutely irrelevant. The problem with Panama is design and lack of urban planning. It is like brazilian cities. There must be at least 30 brazilian cities which you cannot recognize because all of the look the same: an endless sea of white midrises with tiny windows. I think Panama skyline is the most impressive of Latinia, but not the best.
> 
> Panama is the living example that less is more. I can tolerate those white buildings with those withe walls, but the giant vulva and the blue corkscrew are too much.


There are few cities that are well planned. I used to live in one (Boston), where I cursed its city planners for its lack of planning, specially how the roads were laid in the city, and some very idiotic decisions (central artery). Even with some of the latest fixes, there are many things to be fixed.

Even Santiago de Chile has its lists of problems. Just do a quick google search, and you have the same problems: traffic, lack of planning, etc. that you are complaining about Panama City.

Well, the Trump Tower is supposed to evoke a sailing ship, but if you see a giant vulva, hey the more power to you. Like Jerry Seinfield said: _"Not That There's Anything Wrong with That"_

And what is wrong to have highrises that are painted in white in the tropics? I can say the same thing about lots of dark color building in colder regions of the US and Europe, or in some cities that are just glass and more glass. That is why I dislike some winter Olympic events such as ice dancing, too many subjective values for scores. 

That is why I prefer rankings that remove subjective values and only use concrete things for points such as this one:
http://www.emporis.com/statistics/skyline-ranking

*Skyline Ranking*

This listing ranks cities by the visual impact of their skylines. It is drawn entirely from statistics in this website's database, and reflects only completed high-rise buildings as defined by the Emporis Standards Committee (ESC). This calculation does not include TV towers, masts, bridges, or other structures. About the formula: Each building is assigned points based on its floor count. The point total for each city is calculated automatically and displayed.

Points per Building
12 - 19 Floors = 1 Point
20 - 29 Floors = 5 Points
30 - 39 Floors = 25 Points
40 - 49 Floors = 50 Point
50 - 59 Floors = 100 Points
60 - 69 Floors = 200 Points
70 - 79 Floors = 300 Points
80 - 89 Floors = 400 Points
90 - 99 Floors = 500 Points
100 or more Floors = 600 Points

Latin American Cities only (Global top 100, If I removed a city by mistake, I apologize in advance):

#	City	Population	Area size	Number of buildings	Number of points	points/building
8	São Paulo	11,316,149	1,523 mi²	5,734	17,859	3.1145797
18	Panama City	880,691	2,561 mi²	241	9,008	37.37759336
25	Rio de Janeiro	6,323,037	1,182 mi²	2,580	5,831	2.260077519
28	Buenos Aires	2,891,082	200 mi²	1,711	5,108	2.985388662
29	Recife	1,555,039	218 mi²	1,108	4,966	4.481949458
48	Mexico City	8,864,370	1,487 mi²	1,384	3,328	2.404624277
49	Curitiba	1,797,408	435 mi²	861	3,204	3.721254355
54	Caracas	2,762,259	1,930 mi²	1,116	2,840	2.544802867
59	Santiago	5,428,590	2,325 mi²	1,102	2,564	2.326678766
68	Balneário Camboriú	94,344	46 mi²	287	1,937	6.74912892
69	Fortaleza	2,431,415	313 mi²	583	1,907	3.271012007
75	Goiânia	1,244,645	739 mi²	354	1,791	5.059322034
80	Salvador	2,676,606	706 mi²	553	1,729	3.126582278
96	Belo Horizonte	2,412,937	331 mi²	531	1,339	2.52165725
100	Campinas	1,039,297	796 mi²	938	1,298	1.383795309


The stunning thing is that Panama City has a very high number of points with a very low number of buildings.


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Panama City is on a league of it's own in Latin America


Panama by Rémi Dechesne, on Flickr


Panama City by soupie1441, on Flickr


----------



## BRN-SP

*São Paulo​*


























































































SP/Brazil:cheers:​


----------



## BrickellResidence

*Monterrey*


San Pedro Garza Garcia by Skratroulette, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Santiago, Chile*


DSC_2656 by benjamin alguacil, on Flickr


----------



## xalapa2020

que buena toma de santiago, siempre me gusto esa ciudad


----------



## JustWatch

*Panamá City ,Panamá*​



Menandro said:


> Por PilarS.


Latin American Best Skyline IMO​


----------



## DEJAH

*BOGOTÁ D.C.*









CRÉDITO A SUS AUTORES/CREDITS TO THE AUTHORS.


----------



## StephanieAVV

Excelentes fotos! kay:


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Medellin, Colombia*









Panoramica Medellín by Juan Pablo Hincapié, on Flickr


----------



## JustWatch

*Porto Alegre *
Capital of Rio Grande do Sul State , Southern Brazil 

- - - - - - - Porto Alegre is Brazil's 10th Largest City - - - - - - -




Houshmman said:


> Por fabio lf petry​


Little Universe Style :colgate:​


----------



## JustWatch

*Panamá City ,Panamá*




JuanPaulo said:


> panama 8 by César Techima, on Flickr​


​


----------



## TEBC

1 - Santiago
2 - Buenos Aires
3 - Rio de Janeiro
4 - Brasília
5 - Panamá City
6 - Mexico City
7 - São Paulo
8 - Bogotá
9 - Fortaleza
10 - Lima


----------



## BrickellResidence

^^ brasilia over Mexico City and Panama City..... Weird


----------



## victor209

brickellresidence said:


> ^^ brasilia over Mexico City and Panama City..... Weird


Weird or just convenient for him? :lol:


----------



## Andre Goth

*Balneario Camboriu*




hfh by junior ton, no Flickr



IMG_4358-Modifier by Thierry Roget, no Flickr



All rights reserved and credit to authors of the photo, not shown in the source


----------



## jetmty1

TEBC said:


> 1 - Santiago
> 2 - Buenos Aires
> 3 - Rio de Janeiro
> 4 - Brasília
> 5 - Panamá City
> 6 - Mexico City
> 7 - São Paulo
> 8 - Bogotá
> 9 - Fortaleza
> 10 - Lima


what a bad list you made there. Lima even doesnt have tall buildings. at all
and brasilia over sao paulo, mex? wtf


----------



## fewg

^^Eu descartaria sem sombra de dúvida, Brasília, São Paulo, Fortaleza, Lima e Bogotá.


----------



## Andre Goth

My Top Five

*1- PANAMÁ CITY *


Panama Skyline by chexuhr, no Flickr

*2-SANTIAGO*


Santiago by Nico Giraldez, no Flickr

*3-BALNEARIO CAMBORIU*


Balneário Bamboriú. by Eduardo Marquetti, no Flickr

*4-RIO DE JANEIRO*


Rio by Caio Capela, no Flickr

*5-BUENOS AIRES*


Buenos Aires Panoramic / Buenos Aires Panoramica by Alan Didier, no Flickr


----------



## victor209

Andre Goth said:


> My Top Five
> 
> *1- PANAMÁ CITY *
> 
> 
> Panama Skyline by chexuhr, no Flickr
> 
> *2-SANTIAGO*
> 
> 
> Santiago by Nico Giraldez, no Flickr
> 
> *3-BALNEARIO CAMBORIU*
> 
> 
> Balneário Bamboriú. by Eduardo Marquetti, no Flickr
> 
> *4-RIO DE JANEIRO*
> 
> 
> Rio by Caio Capela, no Flickr
> 
> *5-BUENOS AIRES*
> 
> 
> Buenos Aires Panoramic / Buenos Aires Panoramica by Alan Didier, no Flickr


Am I the only one who just doesn't like Panama City or Buenos Aires? :S Other than that I accept your Top 5 picks XD.


----------



## BenjaminEli

panama takes the cake


----------



## pierolol

*STGO/CL*



Atardecer Invernal by Simón Blaise Olivera, sur Flickr



Becoming by Wladimir Jara S., sur Flickr​


----------



## victor209

Does Santiago even have a skyline? They only have two buildings that stand out... It definitely gets repetitive.


----------



## african

Belo Horizonte


Belo_Heli4-Edit by LandonWright, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Buenos Aires, Argentina*


DSC_0111 by lastka, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Santiago, Chile*


Las Condes, Santiago by Dan Augood, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Belo Horizonte, Brazil*


belo horizonte dos contrates by pedro veneroso, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Caracas, Venezuela*


caracas by FranzoMD, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Quito, Ecuador*









Quito Aereo by Armando Prado / El Comercio, on El Comercio


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Sao Paulo, Brazil*


É só predio by Rodrigo Schmiegelow, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Salvador, Brazil*


Bairro da Pituba, em Salvador, Bahia – Brasil by Jeilson Barreto Andrade, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*La Paz, Bolivia*


La Paz, Bolivia by David Almeida, on Flickr


----------



## Isaaac

*Rio*









by Jonathan Reid


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Bogota, Colombia*









Bogotá y sus edificios by Diany Torres, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Punta del Este, Uruguay
*

Punta del Este - Shopping - Puerto - Faro | 130216-8360-jikatu by Jimmy Baikovicius, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Medellin, Colombia*


Medellín from atop Nutibarra Hill by Steve Bunting, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Cartagena, Colombia*


Bocagrande Beach, Cartagena, Colombia by Diego Lopez, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Sao Paulo, Brazil*


Airplane Sunset by Cristian Malevic, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Viña del Mar, Chile*


20160101_150947 by Karla Rivera, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Salinas, Ecuador*


Salinas beach by Andres Machado, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Lima, Peru*


Lima by Bruno Robles Alfaro, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Santiago, Chile*


Santiago centro by Felipe Rojas, on Flickr


----------



## skyscraper 500

GdlMty said:


> *Mexico City.*
> 
> MAN VS. NATURE by Umberto Federico, en Flickr


:cheers::cheers:


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Vitoria, Brazil*


Vitoria - ES by Diego Ronan Kulian, on Flickr


----------



## jetmty1

Monterrey


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Iquique, Chile*


Iquique desde las alturas by André Maldonado, on Flickr


----------



## Sheema

1. RIO

2. Buenos Aires

3. Sao Paulo 

4. Santiago

5. Bogata


----------



## pierolol

*Santiago de Chile*



Teleférico Nuevo - Cerro San Cristóbal - Santiago - Jan 1 2017-9 by John Bankson, sur Flickr



Teleférico Nuevo - Cerro San Cristóbal - Santiago - Jan 1 2017-15 by John Bankson, sur Flickr​


----------



## DEJAH

*Cartagena of Indies
*_Colombia's fifth city_























































_By AVM608_​


----------



## JuanPaulo

Guys, please post one picture per post to keep the page lightly loaded. Thanks! kay:


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Caracas, Venezuela*


(Caracas - Venezuela) by Johnny Gomes, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Santiago, Chile*


Las Condes - Santiago de Chile by alobos Life, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Salvador, Brazil*


Salvador-8 by gerrylawson, on Flickr


----------



## Harryx5

*
Cartagena De Indias*


----------



## Poroto

Santiago de Chile


Sharpness by Felipe Gera, en Flickr


----------



## Harryx5

Bogota.



















Fotos: DanCa1


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Sao Paulo, Brazil*


View from Edifício Itália by Peter Jenkel, on Flickr


----------



## Dany Darko

*Santiago de Chile.​*










*amosantiago*


----------



## DEJAH

^^That last one of Santiago:cheers:


----------



## Harryx5

Bogota Skyline


----------



## 1digitalsearch

San Francisco, USA
Rio De Janeiro, Brazil


----------



## Harryx5

Medellín, Colombia




Días de amaneceres encantados by Fredy Lopez, en Flickr


----------



## Alex Rdz

Waaai


----------



## alexkrass

1.Buenos Aires.
2. Santiago.
3.RIO
4.Monterrey.


----------



## Harryx5

Medellin, Colombia


----------



## alexkrass

Green city:cheers:


----------



## Guajiro1

I'll leave this here too:



Guajiro1 said:


> *Downtown Buenos Aires*


----------



## Hourglassnebula

Andre Goth said:


> The beautiful *Balnerário Camboriú*, more pics:
> 
> 
> Cloudy Day (003) por Zé Maciel, no Flickr
> 
> 
> Balneário Camboriú (SC). por FOTONICO.BR, no Flickr
> 
> 
> Balneário Camboriú - SC por Cesar Delong, no Flickr


BC reminds me of Panama City...a smaller Panama City of course


----------



## Harryx5

Bogota, Colombia










Foto: DEJAH


----------



## isaidso

1. Panama City
2. Mexico City
3. Sao Paulo

After that I'm undecided.


----------



## Menandro

1. Panama City
2. Sao Paulo
3. Don't know, but it could be between Rio or Santiago.


----------



## Andre Goth

*RIO DE JANEIRO*


Aterro do Flamengo e Centro do Rio de Janeiro by alinepcasciano, no Flickr


----------



## Harryx5

Cartagena


CARTAGENA by AVM608, en Flickr


----------



## Harryx5

Medellín


----------



## Harryx5

BUCARAMANGA, COLOMBIA


----------



## Harryx5

Skyline of North Bogota (Usaquén)


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Cartagena, Colombia*


Sunset over Bocagrande by Nicolas Bussieres, on Flickr


----------



## Harryx5

Bucaramanga, Colombia
( The country 6 th City)


----------



## Gratteciel

*Mexico City*


Mexico City by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City by francerobert2001, en Flickr


----------



## TrekRo9

^^ Last image is my favorite angle of this city, then Reforma second

Mexico City's multiple spread-out clusters can make the skyline feel sparse in parts. However, it gives each of those cluster islands a unique vibe and as a result the city has many _faces_ which works to its advantage. In my honest opinion, on a clear autumn day, when the vegetation transforms into varying shades of red and yellow, you are presented with one of the most elegant skyline shots in Latin America. It may not overwhelm you like Panama City or certain Brazilian cities but there's a certain class here, alongside cities like Santiago and Buenos Aires, that give them an edge IMO.










Sorry if this image is outdated. It's the best example I could find to convey my point.


----------



## Harryx5

BALNEARIO CAMBORIÚ-Brasil


----------



## pedrouraí

*Balneário Camboriú, Brazil*​









Créditos: Jeferson Cherobin


----------



## Harryx5

^^ A world class skyline that is rising.


----------



## JuanPaulo

Time for a new page! kay:


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Punta del Este, Uruguay*


NPP_2534 by Nico Pereira, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Lima, Peru*


Lima by Jorge Santivañez


----------



## Cofe33

Asunción​
*Paraguay*








dronestagr.am


----------



## Julio_vr

_*SÃO PAULO*_


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Brasilia, Brasil*


Brasília - DF by Jaime Costa, on Flickr


----------



## Harryx5

Barranquilla,

All credits to Nando1978


----------



## JuanPaulo

*La Paz, Bolivia*


Bolivia by Zach, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Salinas, Ecuador*


Sunrise Pano by André Coloma, on Flickr


----------



## skyscraper 500

Physchy said:


> _*Monterrey, México*​_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


:cheers::cheers:


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Bogota, Colombia*


Skyline Bogotá by Peter Lievano, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Medellin, Colombia*


Medellín: Estación La Aurora by zug55, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Quito, Ecuador*


Untitled by Carlos Noriega, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Cochamba, Bolivia*


Cochabamba,_Cordillera_Tunari by Jhonny Bolivia, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Santiago, Chile*


20170814-DSC07064 by Andrea Milillo, on Flickr


----------



## Harryx5

Barranquilla

Photo of Nando1978


----------



## skyscraper 500

*México City*



Physchy said:


> *Ciudad de México*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Créditos: PANOMAX*​





Gratteciel said:


> Mexico City - Santa Fe District by francerobert2001, en Flickr


:cheers::cheers:


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Cartagena, Colombia*


Untitled by Garrett, on Flickr


----------



## Harryx5

Cali, Colombia


----------



## jetmty1




----------



## JuanPaulo

*Balneario Camboriu, Brazil*


DJI_0018-Pano-2 by jeferson cherobin, on Flickr


----------



## gyn-sp

Londrina, Brazil









Wilson Vieira










Wilson Vieira










Wilson Vieira










Tatiana Galindo










Thalis Valle










Yuri S Andrade


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Cartagena, Colombia*


DJI_0034 by Alex B, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Bogota, Colombia*


Rain is coming by Juan Gallego, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Quito, Ecuador*


Quito Ecuador 6AM by Bernardo Arequipa, on 500px


----------



## Raxxo

*Buenos Aires*


Puerto Madero, Buenos Aires by Deensel, en Flickr


Puerto Madero, Buenos Aires by Deensel, en Flickr​


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Bogota, Colombia*


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Medellin, Colombia*


Medellin, una ciudad por todo lo alto by Renovación Murarte, on Flickr


----------



## gyn-sp

Rio de Janeiro, Brazil



Julio_vr said:


> _*RIO*_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Olhando para o Rio... by Adam Carvalho, no Flickr


----------



## gyn-sp

Fortaleza, Brazil




Rio atrato said:


> Fortaleza
> 
> 
> Fortaleza - Ceara by David Bank, no Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fortaleza by Felipe Paim, no Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> Brazil 2014 WC 254_m by my_cottage, no Flickr
> ​



^^Maximum permissible height for buildings in Fortaleza - 24 floors


----------



## JuanPaulo

*La Paz, Bolivia*


Bolivia by Zach, on Flickr


----------



## Harryx5

Medellin, Colombia.



jdapenao said:


>


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Belo Horizonte, Brazil*


Belo Horizonte-MG by João Moreira, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Buenos Aires, Argentina*


Puerto Madero, Buenos Aires by Deensel, on Flickr


----------



## gyn-sp

Vila Velha, Brazil


By Bruno Coelho/ Mosaico


----------



## gyn-sp

Goiânia, Brazil


----------



## gyn-sp

Salvador, Brazil

the happy hour by Marcelo Adaes, auf Flickr


----------



## Cofe33

Asunción, Paraguay









fotociclo.


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Bogota, Colombia*









Bogota-6 by PROCOLOMBIA, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Santiago, Chile*


Santiago Skyline by kofemord, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Cartagena, Colombia*


Views- Cloudy day by Rosangela Ordosgoitia, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Bogota, Colombia*


Panorámica de Bogotá desde el mirador de la Paloma by Peter Lievano, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Quito, Ecuador*


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*


Iate Club Rio de Janeiro by Bruno Gargaglione, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Santiago, Chile*


View Gran Torre Santiago B25A6405 by raddox, on Flickr


----------



## Harryx5

Barranquilla, Colombia 










_All Credits to the author of the photo
Source: http://www.larevistaactual.com/los-atributos-barranquilla-cara-al-mundo/_


----------



## Raxxo

*Buenos Aires*


BsAs by Nico granata, en Flickr​


----------



## Josedc

Tegucigalpa, Honduras



DSC00299 by Jose Mejia, en Flickr


----------



## Cofe33

Asunción, Paraguay.










créditos a Aeronautica Py.


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Caracas, Venezuela*


Sabana Grande, Mcpio Libertador (Caracas - Venezuela) by Johnny Gomes, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Buenos Aires, Argentina*


Buenos Aires by Miguel Martinez, on Flickr


----------



## Raxxo

*Buenos Aires*


View of Buenos Aires from Las Liebres - Restaurant & Hotel | 180423-2189-jikatu by Jimmy Baikovicius, en Flickr​


----------



## Soriehlam

*Panama City*

Night in Panama City, Panama [1900x656] by Reddit Pics, no Flickr


City Lights by Lalo, no Flickr

Orange night by Moises Delgado, no Flickr


----------



## Soriehlam

*Buenos Aires, Argentina*

Vista del Congreso Nacional y Buenos Aires al sur. by Karina, no Flickr


Puerto Madero by Miguel Martinez, no Flickr


Después de la tormenta by Karina, no Flickr


panorama of Buenos Aires=motivation by Jessica Mineau, no Flickr


----------



## Cofe33

Ciudad del Este, Paraguay​








​


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Cali, Colombia*









https://c1.staticflickr.com/1/964/41856006261_e2a3fbf296_o.jpg


----------



## Alex Rdz

*Ciudad de Panamá*









https://flic.kr/p/22RXCcy


----------



## Raxxo

*Buenos Aires*


----------



## Soriehlam

*Montevideo, Uruguay*

Plaza España by Marcelo Campi, no Flickr


Noche en Montevideo-Uruguay by Matías Polanco Orellana, no Flickr


Independence Square by Laura Gentini, no Flickr


torres by Nelson Moreira, no Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Buenos Aires, Argentina*


Skyline de las zonas de Catalinas y Bouchard | Catalinas & Bouchard skyline, Buenos Aires by Maximiliano Buono, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*João Pessoa, Brazil*


João Pessoa, Paraíba, Brasil. by Eulampio Duarte, on Flickr


----------



## Zaz965

Buenos Aires


Ramiroo said:


> *Buenos Aires*
> 
> 
> 0I7A2053.jpg by Murray Foubister, en Flickr
> 
> 
> 0I7A2052.jpg by Murray Foubister, en Flickr
> 
> 
> 0I7A2050.jpg by Murray Foubister, en Flickr​


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Santiago, Chile*


costanera-nieve-II by M. Manuel Alvarez Guevara, on Flickr


----------



## Cofe33

*Asunción, Paraguay*










Créditos a su autor.


----------



## Cofe33

*Asunción, Paraguay*










Créditos al autor.


----------



## TopWatch

*Bucaramanga*
Colombia








Crédito a sus autores



Saludos!!​


----------



## skyscraper 500

Physchy said:


> *Mexico City*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Credits: Ramón Borquez / Ted McGrath / Reinier Snijders / Paul Riviera / Panomax
> *​​


:cheers::cheers:


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Medellin, Colombia*


Medellín by Pablo Eterovic, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Salvador, Brazil*


MARCIO FILHO_FORTE DE SAO MARCELO_SALVADOR_BAHIA by MTur Destinos, on Flickr


----------



## LucasPE

*Recife, Brazil*


AV. BOA VIAGEM NOITE-13-08-17-004-tp-1-ok by Thales Paiva, no Flickr


----------



## tijuano en el df

creo que si van a poner fotos, que sean fotos donde el cielo sea el plano fondo de los edificios, y estos resalten. si hacen fotos desde una perspectiva de avión, por decirlo de una manera, no hay una línea de edificios definida. así sólo son fotos panorámicas. las perspectivas deben de hacerse de un punto lejano para enmarcar un conjunto de edifcios de una persepctiva a nivel de nuestros ojos, y que el conjunto de edificios resalte del fondo. por eso se llama "skyline", línea de cielo. solicito a los moderadores que sean más exigentes.


----------



## jetmty1




----------



## mandress01

jetmty1 said:


>


Caracas?


----------



## JuanPaulo

*La Paz, Bolivia*


La Paz by solar.empire, on Flickr


----------



## Harryx5

mandress01 said:


> Caracas?


It is Monterrey in North of Mexico , a developing skyline for Latin America. One of the cities with more new skyscrapers with a growing economy.


----------



## Soriehlam

*Caracas*

Municipio Libertador (Caracas - Venezuela) by Johnny Gomes, no Flickr

Municipio Libertador (Caracas - Venezuela) by Johnny Gomes, no Flickr

crackass!!! by Carlos Rivera, no Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Balneareo Camboriu, Brazil*


IMG_0795 by jeferson cherobin, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Medellin, Colombia*


Cerro Nutibara - Medellín by Antoine Barthelemy, on Flickr


----------



## Soriehlam

*São Paulo*

Abençoando São Paulo by Francisco Enrique Camacho Mezquita, no Flickr

BW Sao Paulo Panorama-288 by Özgür Öney, no Flickr

Panorama 1 by HendrikBecker, no Flickr

Sao Paulo Panorama 10 May 2014 by Roberto Rocco, no Flickr


----------



## Soriehlam

*Buenos Aires*

Congresso Nacional by Tarso Bessa, no Flickr

Concreto y Luz by Emilio Küffer, no Flickr

Después de la tormenta by Karina, no Flickr

panorama by James Pontifex, no Flickr


----------



## Raxxo

^^
La única foto reciente es la segunda, la primera es de 2011, la tercera de 2013 y la última... 2008, really?


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Bucaramanga, Colombia*


Bucaramanga by Diego De Pol, on Flickr


----------



## TopWatch

Ramiroo said:


> *Buenos Aires
> *


Saludos!


----------



## TopWatch

Again...


*Bucaramanga
Colombia*



Don Pacho said:


> (...)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (...)
> 
> 
> 
> .​


Saludos!


----------



## Josedc

Tegucigalpa, Honduras














_DSC0591-2 by Jose Mejia, en Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Bogota, Colombia*


----------



## R4R

TopWatch said:


> Saludos!!


Cuáles son esos edificio del lado derecho ... Tipo color tornasol... Son los de bloques rojo al rededor de la plaza de toros... Buen retoque fotográfico


----------



## TopWatch

R4R said:


> Cuáles son esos edificio del lado derecho ... Tipo color tornasol... Son los de bloques rojo al rededor de la plaza de toros... Buen retoque fotográfico





I think you mean about this towers...








Right?
This are the complex *City U*, an universitary residential towers for students for Universidad de los Andes and others universities y the area.







The red Blocks Around la *Plaza de Toros * are this...









De: Flirck​
And are _*Las Torres del Parque*_ a residential towers designed from the local Architect *Rogelio Salmona*.

Tell me if you need more info.

Saludos!!​


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Medellin, Colombia*


Recreo-2.jpg by Alvaro Villa, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Cordoba, Argentina*


g viramonte 1 by Gonzalo Viramonte, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Cartagena, Colombia*


Panorámica de Cartagena de Indias by lilicaicedor, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Quito, Ecuador
*

Untitled by jpmorla, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Santiago, Chile*


DSC00294 by kofemord, on Flickr


----------



## Cofe33

Asunción, Paraguay




































créditos a los autores.


----------



## Cofe33

Encarnación, Paraguay

120.000 habitantes



















Créditos a sus autores.


----------



## Cofe33

Ciudad del Este, Paraguay











créditos a WalterDy.​


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Rosario, Argentina*


Rosario from the roof of Monumento a la Bandera by Jorge Toselli, en Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*La Paz, Bolivia*


DSC01777 by carlos [ check "Collections" in menu "More" ], on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

time to start a new page kay:


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Sao Paulo, Brazil*


City Skyline by Dante Petrarca, on Flickr


----------



## Harryx5

Sao Pablo has the most dense skyline of Latin America, there are thousands of medium size buildings.


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Rosario, Argentina*


Rosario by Analia Garay, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Balneareo Camboriu, Brazil*


DJI_0023-8 by jeferson cherobin, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Bogota, Colombia*


----------



## Cofe33

Asunción, Paraguay​





























































​Martín Crespo.


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Recife, Brazil*


BOA VIAGEM - 29-12-18-001-TP by Thales Paiva, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Medellin, Colombia*


Medellín, Colombia by David A., on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Caracas, Venezuela*


Caracas desde el cerro by patricio contreras, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Santiago, Chile*


DJI_0874 by jeferson cherobin, on Flickr


----------



## Raxxo

:drool:


----------



## Harryx5

Bogota, Colombia.



Feleru* said:


>


----------



## StephanieChew

Sao Paulo & Mexico..


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Port of Spain, Trinidad and Tobago*


Port of Spain, Trinidad by lennonbaksh2004, on Flickr


----------



## elculo

Everybody knows that there exist no photos of Port of Spain, it's a bug...


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*


Centro do Rio de Janeiro by Marcelo Carvalho, on Flickr


----------



## Harryx5

Bogota. Photo I took today.


----------



## Alex Rdz

Ciudad de Panamá
















fotos viejas, de sept del 2018


----------



## martinalagui

*Mar del Plata, Argentina*:










Infobae


----------



## Harryx5

Skyline Bogota.


----------



## jetmty1

MTY


----------



## Cofe33

Asunción, Paraguay


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Sao Paulo, Brazil*


Source


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Medellin, Colombia*









Panoramica Medellín by Juan Pablo Hincapié, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Balneareo Camboriu, Brazil*


DJI_0720-2 by jeferson cherobin, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Lima, Peru*


Source


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Quito, Ecuador*









Quito by Condor Drone Photography


----------



## dagoschaft

Awesome how Quito's buildings stand almost on the edge of the cliffs.


----------



## felvb

Guadalajara, México










Viña del Mar, Chile










Sao Paulo, Brasil










Monterrey, México










Mexico City










Caracas, Venezuela










Bogota, Colombia


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Santiago, Chile*


Sobre Providencia by Rubén Pérez Eugercios, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Concepcion, Chile*


Concepción by penquis politano, on Flickr


----------



## Cofe33

_Asunción, Paraguay
_




























_Foz Do Iguazú (Brasil) ------------------- Ciudad del Este (Paraguay)_


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Balneareo Camboriu, Brazil*


DJI_0161 by jeferson cherobin, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Bucaramanga, Colombia*


Bucaramanga by Juan Gómez, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Montevideo, Uruguay*


Increase by Marcelo Campi, on Flickr


----------



## Chivilcoy

*Buenos Aires|Argentina*

*Buenos Aires - Argentina*









Maxi Buono












delcampolab


----------



## JuanPaulo

*La Paz, Bolivia*









La Paz centro al atardecer by Runa 59, on Flickr


----------



## gioneo

Me muero por conocer La Paz! Siempre me ha parecido una ciudad que esconde una magia muy especial.


----------



## Chivilcoy

*Buenos Aires|Argentina*



Buenos Aires - Argentina











Instagram: _Tim Roelofs_​


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Santiago, Chile*


v6 by jpmorla, on Flickr


----------



## xchristian7

jejej estás en todos los foros Juan Pablo


----------



## martinalagui

La Paz parece una ciudad de otro planeta. ¡Muy buena foto!


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Bogota, Colombia*


Monserrate, Bogotá, Colombia @ 2019.4.23 by GT, on Flickr


----------



## Harryx5

Cartagena, Colombia.


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Rosario, Argentina*


Rosario Skyline by Jorge Toselli, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Medellin, Colombia*


El Poblado by schnoogg, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Balneareo Camboriu, Brazil*


DJI_0487-Pano by jeferson cherobin, on Flickr


DJI_0666-2 by jeferson cherobin, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Cartagena, Colombia*


Cartagena, Colombia with Boca Grande by Kyle Wicomb, on Flickr


Castillo de San Felipe de Barajas by Kyle Wicomb, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Sao Paulo, Brazil*


São Paulo, Brasil Imagens da nova sede da Sanofi em São Paulo. Fotos Fernando Martinho. by Capacity Media, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Guayaquil, Ecuador*


Guayaquil / Edificios Ciudad del Río by Rodrigo Caicedo, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Punta del Este, Uruguay*


Punta del Este Skyline | 200120-0171-jikatu-Pano by Jimmy Baikovicius, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Lima, Peru*


Centro Financiero de San Isidro by PRONABEC - Perú, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Santiago, Chile*


2018_07_Südamerika_1093 by Angelika Sawatztki, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Rosario, Argentina*


Desde la Florida. Rosario. Argentina by Carlos Bth, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*La Paz, Bolivia*


La Paz-389 by Marco Lencioni, on Flickr


----------



## Roverach

JuanPaulo said:


> *Lima, Peru*


Que bien se ve ese centro financiero.


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Buenos Aires, Argentina*


Buenos Aires by Miguel Martinez, on Flickr


Buenos Aires by Avec un sac sur le dos, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Medellin [downtown], Colombia*


Medellin. by Juan Gómez, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Cali, Colombia*


Cali, Colombia by Marvin del Cid, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Quito, Ecuador*











Quito by DAMIANO Ecuador, on Twitter


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Recife, Brazil*









Recife - PE by Projeto Criativo, on Flickr



AMANHECER CASA FORTE-TP-001 by Thales Paiva, on Flickr



FIM DE TARDE AGAMENON 19-07-18-002-TP by Thales Paiva, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

Time for a new page kay:


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Buenos Aires, Argentina*


Palermo by Tolkimov, on Flickr


----------



## Raxxo

*Buenos Aires, Argentina*


Reserva Ecologica Costanera Sur by fmpics, en Flickr


----------



## Josedc

Tegucigalpa, Honduras
Jeke Salim 2 07022020 by Jose Daniel Caceres Pinto, en Flickr


----------



## Alejo_Raa

*Mexico City by Physchy*


slide-2 by Physchy, on Flickr


insta by Physchy, on Flickr


18 by Physchy, on Flickr


10 by Physchy, on Flickr


pdlr by Physchy, on Flickr


1 by Physchy, on Flickr


8 by Physchy, on Flickr


4 by Physchy, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Santiago, Chile*


TITANIUM TOWER by Cesar Mendez, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Recife, Brazil*


PIEDADE-04-01-2020-002-TP by Thales Paiva, on Flickr


PIEDADE-04-01-2020-001-TP by Thales Paiva, on Flickr


PARQUE DA JAQUEIRA 08-02-2020-002-tp by Thales Paiva, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Quito, Ecuador*











Quito by DAMIANO Ecuador, on Twitter


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Sao Paulo:*

Webysther 20190306142802 - Edifício Altino Arantes by Webysther Nunes (CC BY-SA 4.0)


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

^^

Real urban beast!


----------



## JuanPaulo

Skopje/Скопје;166450558 said:


> ^^
> 
> Real urban beast!



A few more of this South American beast: *Sao Paulo, Brazil*


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Iquique, Chile*


201911_1012 Chile, Iquique by 📷 Ad DeCort (NL), on Flickr


Chile'19 1123 Iquique_Alto Hospicio by H."Taggi" Tagmann, on Flickr


Mirada desde el cielo...Iquique - Chile by Conrado Muñoz (ACmm), on Flickr



Visita a Region de Taracapa. by Subsecretaría de Bienes Nacionales de Chile, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Barranquilla, Colombia*











Informacion General de Barranquilla by Alcaldia de Barranquilla


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Recife, Brazil:*

Man biking on Recife city by Wilfredor, on Wikimedia Commons


----------



## midrise

underrated indeed....may not be the height that dominates world opinion....but worthy


----------



## QalzimCity

Love Recife! So what should we call all this kind of buildings? Since all of their twins in China been stereotyped as Commie-Blocks, Demmie-Blocks sounds ok to me


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Lima, Peru*









Lima on Ayenda Hoteles


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Curitiba, Brazil*


Imagem Aérea de Curitiba - Paraná by Eduardo PA, on Flickr


Centro Cívico by Cassiano Rosário, on Flickr


Curitiba (4) by rafael pedroso, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Medellin, Colombia*









Medellin by Alejo_paisa, on Skyscrapercity









Medellin by Alejo_paisa, on Skyscrapercity









Medellin by Alejo_paisa, on Skyscrapercity


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Bogota, Colombia*


Untitled by Daniel Mora G., on Flickr


Untitled by Daniel Mora G., on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

Time for a new page kay:


----------



## Harryx5

Bogota, photos published by Duncan97


----------



## Leonardo M. Gaz

*Vitória, Brazil*











https://glassecviracon.com.br/wp-content/uploads/2019/09/Global-Tower02.jpg













https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7041/6947865421_eea3d36d7a_b.jpg













https://i.pinimg.com/originals/d6/b3/3f/d6b33fcd89daf2700c52c4b77be6d3d5.jpg













https://www.folhavitoria.com.br/economia/mundo-business/wp-content/uploads/2019/11/prac%CC%A7a-do-papa.jpg













https://blogapi.uber.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/10/O-que-fazer-em-Vit%C3%B3ria-1080x540.jpg


----------



## Leonardo M. Gaz

*São Luís, Brazil*











https://www.frazaoleiloes.com.br/leiloes/lotes/imagens/5bf586b698f36.jpeg













https://3.bp.blogspot.com/-2X75kPNPgBA/UQlBqChxyiI/AAAAAAAAJw0/xMsXZytvkJk/s1600/531156_467170956668724_1642355860_n.jpg











by Eduardo Kobra









São Luis by Justin Huddleston, no Flickr









https://www.brol. com/brazil_vacations/sao-luiz-lencois-maranhenses/


----------



## Leonardo M. Gaz

*Santos, Brazil*









http://www.singularonline.com.br/images/imoveis/galeria/61/3d024cd8e6f64452b7efc711110cdafc.jpg









by @leguthedson









by Marcelo Sonohara









by Sergio Furtado









by Comune.com









https://www.instagram. com/p/BtF4ezwHkBq/











https://2.bp.blogspot.com/-HF1ypfbP8h8/VIDFbR9r3uI/AAAAAAAACiI/XHk8wPCxPVM/s1600/Residencial%2BNavegantes%2BFrente%2Bao%2BMar%2Bda%2BPonta%2Bde%2BPraia%2Bde%2BSantos.png











by José Carlos Bisi, on Flickr









by ALTAVISTA


----------



## Leonardo M. Gaz

*João Pessoa, Brazil*









by leandrolinharesfotografia









by Apolonio Hugo









by Magno Virginio









by @jampaemfotos









by Cassio Nogueira


----------



## Leonardo M. Gaz

*Recife, Brazil*









Recife, Século 21 by Max Levay, no Flickr









by van_drunen









by Raniere Lopes









by danielsoutinho









Ohne Titel by Rodrigo_Rocha_Pe, auf Flickr


----------



## Duncan97

Is BEST Latin American skylines, no all skyline from Brazil


----------



## Leonardo M. Gaz

*Balneário Camboriú, Brazil*









Login • Instagram









AMÉRICA LATINA | Skylines

















AMÉRICA LATINA | Skylines (7 fotos/post)


Campinas (SP), a maior cidade do interior brasileiro. Belo Horizonte se considera interior brasileño?




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## Y.archbog

*BOGOTÁ- COLOMBIA *

















@photo.dm


----------



## Harryx5

Medellin photos published by Cr_Wills


----------



## Leonardo M. Gaz

*Curitiba, Brazil*











http://i1233.photobucket.com/albums/ff395/GPP_gui1/Curitiba%20-%20Skyline/71014131-1.jpg













http://i1233.photobucket.com/albums/ff395/GPP_gui1/Curitiba%20-%20Street%20View/38660919.jpg











by Guilherme Pupo









https://www.instagram. com/p/BoFarcXn8jx/?utm_source=ig_web_copy_link









by R.R Rufino











https://www.alubauen.com.br/site/images/mai_home/mai_home_1.jpg













https://www.alubauen.com.br/site/images/mai_home/mai_home_6.jpg











by Jansen Silva, on Flickr









Curitiba é destaque em guia de férias de buscador de viagens


----------



## Leonardo M. Gaz

*Porto Alegre, Brazil*









IMG_20170810_163942177_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr









https://www.instagram. com/juliotrv_fly/









Densidades e skylines do Brasil









Photo by Gerson Ibias









by lucianovitalli









by DLegend










by wesleysantosws









Skyline Porto Alegre by marcos ferraz, no Flickr









by andre_bernaud_


----------



## redcode

*Santiago, Chile*









Santiago skyline by Hader Soto on 500px


----------



## Harryx5

Barranquilla, photo published by Alfredo Cantello


----------



## Y.archbog

*Bogotá- Colombia








*









@photo.dm


----------



## Harryx5

Cartagena, Colombia, a tropical paradise.


----------



## Harryx5

Bucaramanga, Colombia , photo published by Junker


----------



## hkskyline

*Bogota*



















Source : A Trip To Colombia


----------



## hkskyline

*Cartagena, Colombia *




























Source : A Trip To Colombia


----------



## Y.archbog

*El espectacular homenaje en fotos del embajador de Alemania a Bogotá en su cumpleaños*

sugiero que amplíen las imágenes para ver mejor los detalles
*







*
















































seguir viendo
El espectacular homenaje en fotos del embajador de Alemania a Bogotá en su cumpleaños​


----------



## Cofe33

*Asunción, Paraguay *


















By Martin Crespo









by Richard Nery



































by AGB


----------



## Cofe33

*Ciudad del Este, Paraguay*








by Celso Kevin


----------



## redcode

*Balneário Camboriú*









Barra Sul by Ever BC on 500px


----------



## hkskyline

*Cartagena*

Cartagena, Colombia by Paolo Margari, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Santiago de Chile*









Santiago Skyline by Psirusteam on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Buenos Aires*

Puente de la mujer. by Tomas Bragone Borras, trên Flickr


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup

*Balneário Camboriú*​








*search















search*​


----------



## Harryx5

Bogota, picture taken from the south.


----------



## redcode

*Montevideo*









Montevideo by Ed Rodríguez F. Prati on 500px


----------



## Harryx5

Bucaramanga, Colombia


----------



## redcode

*Santiago de Chile*









Santiago Buildings by Fernando Muñoz on 500px


----------



## hkskyline

*Cartagena*

Cartagena by Piero Damiani, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Mar del Plata*









MDQ Long Exposure by Christian Bagnato on 500px


----------



## redcode

1.5 years old photo. Still fascinating

*La Habana*

Havana - Malecon High-rises by Larry Syverson, trên Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

The scale of *Havana*'s skyline is best appreciated from Plaza de la Revolucion's _Memorial a Jose Marti_ :



















The other viewpoint that is bound to amaze, allowing a wonderful view of the famous Malecon waterfront, is the _Castillo de los Tres Reyes Del Morro_, a fortress just before the tunnel entering the old town.



















More photos on my website : Havana Photo Gallery


----------



## hkskyline

*Bogota*

ATARDECER BOGOTANO 2 A by Jaime Andres Herrera Villarreal, on Flickr

BOGOTÁ by Jaime Andres Herrera Villarreal, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Recife*

Recife/Guararapes–Gilberto Freyre International Airport by Edu Salesp, trên Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Valparaiso, Chile*

Valparaiso Puerto de Colores by deftttsu, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Panama City*

Panama City by Craig Stanfill, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Santiago*

Parque de las Esculturas by alobos life, on Flickr

Santiago de Chile by alobos life, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*São Paulo* 









Cityscape - Monotrilho/rail by Rafael Cantoni on 500px


----------



## redcode

*León 








*
My City by Gerardo Ojeda on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Santiago de Chile*









First saturday after quarantine in Stgo by Michel Droguett on 500px


----------



## Yellow Fever

Santiago 

Jardín Japonés by alobos life, on Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

*Rosario, Argentina*

Rosario Skyline by Photo Ramble, en Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Monterrey* 









Monterrey México Skyline by Carlos Chavez Camara on 500px









Monterrey México Skyline by Carlos Chavez Camara on 500px


----------



## Cofe33

*ASUNCIÓN, PARAGUAY*


















créditos al autor



















by Arq. Fabio













__





JadePark - Un proyecto único en Asunción


Un concepto único para vivir la ciudad disfrutando de la naturaleza. Un oasis en medio del núcleo urbano, con servicios exclusivos en Asunción.




www.jadepark.com


----------



## redcode

*Santiago de Chile*









Reflections in the city... by Daniel Borzone on 500px


----------



## Harryx5

Bogota.


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup

Some Brazilians cities:

*Balneário Camboriú*
*Santa Catarina







*​@paulo.travels
*Goiânia*
*Goiás







*​@pedroncaetano
*Natal*
*Rio Grande do Norte







*​@clebsoncaldas
*Cuiabá*
*Mato Grosso







*​@victorzandonadi
*João Pessoa*
*Paraíba







*​_*search*_
*Recife*
*Pernambuco







*​*search*
*Salvador*
*Bahia







*​*search*
*São Paulo*
*São Paulo







*​*search*
*Curitiba*
*Paraná







*​*search*


----------



## redcode

*Panama City*

Bio Museum,Panama by Reduxmisc aka Ron Veglia, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Goiânia* 









Goiânia panoramic by João Luiz Galvão on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Puebla de Zaragoza*

De Helea a Nvbola by Joser Rovirola Pino, trên Flickr

Angelopolis desde autopista by Joser Rovirola Pino, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Juiz de Fora* 

A Place in the World by W Gaspar, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Monterrey*









Monterrey Skyline at night by Carlos Chavez Camara on 500px


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup

*Goiânia





















*​Ricardo Viana, CBIC, o Dia online


----------



## Harryx5

Bogota


----------



## hkskyline

*Bogota*

MAS DE BOGOTA by Jaime Andres Herrera Villarreal, on Flickr

DESPIERTA PAIS INDOLENTE by Jaime Andres Herrera Villarreal, on Flickr

UNA BOGOTÁ COMPLETA by Jaime Andres Herrera Villarreal, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Santo André, SP*









Santo André by Gabriel Augusto Morelato Kanno on 500px


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup

*Balneário Camboriú*​








Paulo Geovane fotografias
*Cascavel*​








*search*
*Vitória







*
*search*
*Londrina







*​Wilson Vieira
*Chapecó







*
*search*
*São Paulo







*
*search*
*São José dos Campos







*
*search*​


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Balneario Camboriu, Brazil:*
DJI_0307 by jeferson cherobin, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Bogota*









Bogota downtown by gustavo cabrera rivera on 500px









Bogota colombia by gustavo cabrera rivera on 500px


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup

*Barueri*
*Brazil*
*







*
*uelsonhenkell*​


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup

*Londrina*
*Brazil*
*




























*
*Wilson Vieira*​


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup

*Manaus*
*Brazil*
*





















*
*franciscobarbozza*​


----------



## redcode

*São Paulo*

São Paulo - Today afternoom by Rodolfo Ribas, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Piracicaba*

Skyline by Thi Tedesco, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Ponta Grossa*









PG City by Kauan Del Marlon on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Santiago*









Santiago Black & White by Eduardo Vega on 500px


----------



## aliali78

panama, caracas, monterrey, buenos aires, ciudad de mexico, recife


----------



## redcode

*Medellin*









Medellin Afternoon by Mike YONGFAN YU on 500px


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup

*São Paulo*​
























_Braga Drones_


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup

*Londrina*​
















_Walter Antonio Livramento_


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup

*Rio de Janeiro







*​_marcelolopes007_


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup

*Salvador







*​_fernandoantoniofotos_








_@myphantomtoy_


----------



## Harryx5

Bogota, I took last weekend this photograph


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup

Criciúma





























_*dronesflysul*_​


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup

*Balneário Camboriú







*​_Samuel Pereira















daniellunelli_


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup

*Maringá



































*​_Yes Drones








Maringa.com_


----------



## Harryx5

La Paz , Bolivia.











@CristianFlores


----------



## Harryx5

Bogota.








@andresmo_00


----------



## redcode

*Curituba*









Curituba by Christian Maia on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Santiago de Chile*









Cityscape of Santiago by Jose Luis Stephens on 500px


----------



## hkskyline

*Balneário Camboriú*

DJI_0062-3 by jeferson cherobin, on Flickr

DJI_0060 by jeferson cherobin, on Flickr

DJI_0067 by jeferson cherobin, on Flickr

DJI_0049 by jeferson cherobin, on Flickr

DJI_0045 by jeferson cherobin, on Flickr

DJI_0737 by jeferson cherobin, on Flickr


----------



## Javier

A Chicagoan said:


> *Santiago, Chile:*
> Parque Golden Hour by Javier Carrasco, on Flickr


Nice.
I took that picture


----------



## redcode

*CDMX*

Panorama del Centro Histórico de la CDMX a 130 Megapixeles by Eneas De Troya, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Puebla*









A Church on the Top of a Pyramid by Spacewalk on 500px


----------



## Harryx5

Bucaramanga








Bucaramanga Colombia 2021 by ampx8, in Flickr


----------



## Y.archbog

*Bogotá








*

@jkm1l0​


----------



## redcode

Y.archbog said:


> *Bogotá
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> @jkm1l0​


Gorgeous


----------



## redcode

*CDMX*








México City by Giezi Anthony on 500px


----------



## hkskyline

*Santiago*

El Ministro de Obras Publicas, Alfredo Moreno, anuncia prorroga en multas impagas de tag. by Ministerio de Obras Públicas Chile, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Bogota*

BOGOTÁ AEREA 3a by Jaime Andres Herrera Villarreal, on Flickr

BOGOTÁ DE DIA by Jaime Andres Herrera Villarreal, on Flickr

BOGOTÁ DE NOCHE by Jaime Andres Herrera Villarreal, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Mexico City*








Mi México 2 by Angel Hernandez Ugalde on 500px


----------



## hkskyline

*Recife*

Praia do Pina by Cláudio Maranhão, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Santiago, Chile*

visita inspectiva Parque Victor Jara by Ministerio de Obras Públicas Chile, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Santiago* 









Santiago at night by Jose Luis Stephens on 500px


----------



## Harryx5

Bogota.
















@photo.dm


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Quito, Ecuador*


Parque La Carolina Quito by Byron Aguilera, on Flickr


Parque Carolina by Byron Aguilera, on Flickr


Hotel room view by Eldan Goldenberg, on Flickr


----------



## Elsinaloense27.

*PUEBLA *


















By: _normalmexicanguy_


----------



## redcode

*Santiago*









Sunset in front of Santiago by Christian Riemann Álvarez on 500px


----------



## Harryx5

Bogota, Photos that I took a few weeks ago.


----------



## hkskyline

*Bogota*

Bogota by Peter deCroos, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Balneário Camboriú*

Balneário Camboriú by Marco Antonio da Silveira Costa, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Panama City*

Panamá 2021 Urban Skyscraper Coastview by yago1.com Ya Go, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Santiago*









Cityscape of Santiago by Jose Luis Stephens on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Bogota*









城市建筑的高角度视角 by 九号 on 500px









城市现代建筑的高角度透视 by 九号 on 500px


----------



## hkskyline

*Balneário Camboriú*

Praia Central by A Vida no Automático, on Flickr

DJI_0792 by jeferson cherobin, on Flickr

DJI_0802 by jeferson cherobin, on Flickr

DJI_0783 by jeferson cherobin, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Guatemala City*

Cityscape of Guatemala City by Rene Hernandez, trên Flickr

Cityscape of Guatemala City by Rene Hernandez, trên Flickr

Cityscape of Guatemala City by Rene Hernandez, trên Flickr


----------



## Harryx5

Medellin








@medellininnovation


----------



## hkskyline

*Balneário Camboriú* 

DJI_0966 by jeferson cherobin, on Flickr


----------



## Lamakina777

*




























6/10/21 7:45 pm AVENIDA WINSTON CHURCHILL SANTO DOMINGO {{DOWN TOWN}} just letting you know: we 🇩🇴 Dominican republic is back and open for business...*


----------



## hkskyline

*Porto Belo, Brazil*

DJI_0947-2 by jeferson cherobin, on Flickr

DJI_0960 by jeferson cherobin, on Flickr


----------



## Harryx5

Bogota.








foto of :*Miguel Angel*


----------



## Highway 401

*Balneário Camboriú* 🇧🇷

By Samuel Pereira


----------



## redcode

*Santiago*

Santiago Skyline by JDVL!, trên Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Bogota*

La Candelaria by Peter deCroos, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Santiago*

Cityscape by Neil Reyes, on Flickr


----------



## Lamakina777

*diferentes partes de la capital SANTO DOMINGO 🇩🇴 Dominican republic*


----------



## Cofe33

_Asunción, Paraguay _
















































One Man Wolf Pack youtube channel


----------



## Cofe33

Ciudad del Este, Paraguay







































One Man Wolf Pack


----------



## redcode

*Bogota*









俯瞰波哥大 by 九号 on 500px


----------



## Harryx5

Bogota, photos I took last weekend.


----------



## hkskyline

*Santiago*

Santiago from San Cristobal hill by JDVL!, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Santiago*

Skyline Santiago de Chile by José Laguna, trên Flickr


----------



## Lamakina777

*MALECÓN CENTER {{SANTO DOMINGO 🇩🇴}} this photos are of my personal drones from a video that I did on the 24th day of June 2021 . *


----------



## Lamakina777

*DAWN IN THE CAPITAL {{SANTO DOMINGO 🇩🇴}}*


----------



## redcode

*Balneário Camboriú*









Balneário Camboriú by Viagee Turismo on 500px


----------



## hkskyline

*Bogota*

Campo Golf Country Club -desde arriba - from above © by CAUT, on Flickr

Unicentro -desde arriba - from above © by CAUT, on Flickr


----------



## Harryx5

Caracas








@nelsonsayegh


----------



## Lamakina777

*la ÊSPÊRÏLLÅ {{SANTO DOMINGO 🇩🇴}}*


----------



## Lamakina777

*LA PATRONA LA TORRE DEL CANEY ES LA SEGÚNDA TORRE MAS ALTA DEL CARIBE Y SANTO DOMINGO 🇩🇴 CON 42 PISOS Y 178 METROS DE ALTURA .*


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Buenos Aires:*








Madero colours by Christian Bagnato on 500px.com


----------



## redcode

*Guatemala City*

Skyline zone 10 - Guatemala City by Rene Hernandez, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Puebla*

20210822_skyline_lomas by bcnmty, trên Flickr

20210822_inxignia_sky by bcnmty, trên Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

* Balneário Camboriú *

DJI_0223 by jeferson cherobin, on Flickr

DJI_0220 by jeferson cherobin, on Flickr

DJI_0966 by jeferson cherobin, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Cartagena*









Cartagena, Colombia by David Vargas F. on 500px


----------



## hkskyline

*Santiago*

Cityscape by Neil Reyes, on Flickr


----------



## Lamakina777

*💎TORRE ANACAONA 27💎 LA REINA DE LAS TORRES DEL CARIBE #ANACAONA27 #santodomingo #dominicanrepublic ES LA TORRE MAS ALTA DEL PAIS Y EL CARIBE CON 41 PISOS Y 180 METROS DE ALTURA EN EL TOPE DE LA ESTRUCTURA Y 171 METROS EN LA FACHADA VENTILADA ES UNA TORRE RESIDENCIAL DE LUJO EN LA AVENIDA ANACAONA EN LA CIUDAD DE {{SANTO DOMINGO}}*


----------



## hkskyline

*Bogota*

Scenes from Bogota by Peter deCroos, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Balneário Camboriú*

DJI_0309-2 by jeferson cherobin, on Flickr


----------



## Lamakina777

*⚠SILVER SUN GALLERY ⚠ IS THE 4TH TALLEST TOWER IN THE CITY OF 💎SANTO DOMINGO💎 WITH 30 FLOORS AND 137 METERS HIGH ITS A LUXURY RESORT IN THE CENTRAL BUSINESS DISTRICT OF SANTO DOMINGO 🇩🇴*


----------



## A Chicagoan

Lamakina777 said:


> this photos are of my personal drones from a video that I did on the 24th day of the June 2021 .


Can you post a link to the video for us to watch?


----------



## Lamakina777

A Chicagoan said:


> Can you post a link to the video for us to watch?





A Chicagoan said:


> Can you post a link to the video for us to watch?


I will try on this site but I never have done it before but you can go on skyscrapercity santo domingo on facebook and you will see it there I'm going to see how I can get around the procedure here ... There is limited memory capacity on skyscrapercity it's on able hold a full minute of video gram ... On youtube skyflyrd Log into Facebook Log into Facebook


----------



## Harryx5

Medellin, Colombia








@jsebas.saldarriaga


----------



## redcode

*Buenos Aires*









Paisaje urbano by Hector Mario Sabarros Souto on 500px


----------



## hkskyline

*Recife*

Recife by Carlos Tenório, on Flickr


----------



## Lamakina777

*AGORA MALL AND JFK EXPRESS WAY {{SANTO DOMINGO 🏢🇩🇴}} DOMINICAN REPUBLIC*


----------



## Lamakina777

*the mirador del sur park SANTO DOMINGO 🏢🇩🇴*


----------



## hkskyline

*Santiago*

Cerro Guanaco by Neil Reyes, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Bogota*

DJI_0427BogCtroAtardec © by CAUT, on Flickr

DJI_0406BogCtro © by CAUT, on Flickr

DJI_0470-BogCtroNoche © by CAUT, on Flickr

DJI_0466-BogEdifNoche © by CAUT, on Flickr

DJI_0461-BogCtroNoche © by CAUT, on Flickr

DJI_0460-BogCtroNoche © by CAUT, on Flickr


----------



## Lamakina777

hkskyline said:


> *Bogota*
> 
> DJI_0427BogCtroAtardec © by CAUT, on Flickr
> 
> DJI_0406BogCtro © by CAUT, on Flickr
> 
> DJI_0470-BogCtroNoche © by CAUT, on Flickr
> 
> DJI_0466-BogEdifNoche © by CAUT, on Flickr
> 
> DJI_0461-BogCtroNoche © by CAUT, on Flickr
> 
> DJI_0460-BogCtroNoche © by CAUT, on Flickr


Cuantos pisos tiene la colpatr*ia y metros de altura???*


----------



## hkskyline

*Balneário Camboriú *

DJI_0406 by jeferson cherobin, on Flickr

DJI_0401-2 by jeferson cherobin, on Flickr

DJI_0400 by jeferson cherobin, on Flickr


----------



## Lamakina777

*escenick views of the malecón and the mirador Sur during the night this two agglomerations are some of the most active in the city and the caribbean...*


----------



## Harryx5

Bogota,









photo of : *Jiménez Sebastián*


----------



## hkskyline

*Santiago*

Santiago by Neil Reyes, on Flickr

_MG_2847-HDR-Edit.jpg by Neil Reyes, on Flickr

Cerro Guanaco by Neil Reyes, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Balneário Camboriú*

ALARGAMENTO 03/09/2021 by Prefeitura Balneário Camboriú, on Flickr


----------



## Lamakina777

*LA ESPERILLA SANTO DOMINGO 🏢🇩🇴 IS THE THIRD MOST AGLOMERATED AREA IN THE CITY 🌆 WITH 5 TOWERS PASSING THE 25 FLOOR MARK THE MAIN TOWER IN THE PICTURE IS TORRE DA SILVA WITH 29 TOTAL FLOORS AND 110 METERS HIGH .*


----------



## Harryx5

Cartagena, Colombia.

















photos of gobusky


----------



## redcode

*Buenos Aires*









Puerto Madero, Buenos Aires … by Martin Anaise on 500px


----------



## Harryx5

Bogota Downtown









Photos of El Planeta Edwin


----------



## hkskyline

*Bogota*

Centro Bogotá - from Above - desde Arriba - Dusk 5 © by CAUT, on Flickr

Centro Bogotá - from Above - desde Arriba - Dusk 4 © by CAUT, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Balneário Camboriú*

Balneário Camboriú by Marco Antonio da Silveira Costa, on Flickr


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup

*Campo Grande - Mato Grosso do Sul, Brazil*






















_porcimadecg_


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup

*Londrina - Paraná, Brazil



































*
_Wilson Vieira_


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup

*Barueri - São Paulo, Brazil*

















































_Prefeitura de Barueri_


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup

*Balneário Camboriú - Santa Catarina, Brazil























*
_Samuel Pereira_


----------



## redcode

*Curituba*









Sunset, from the overpass by Lucas Pereira on 500px


----------



## redcode

*La Paz*









La Paz by Pablo Chao Vargas on 500px


----------



## hkskyline

*Cartagena*

View of Bocagrande from Manga by Tia Ross, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Puebla*

Angelopolis, Puebla by bcnmty, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Santiago*

Santiago 19 by Neil Reyes, on Flickr

Santiago 19 by Neil Reyes, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*San Jose, Costa Rica*









San José at dusk by Cesar Badilla on 500px


----------



## hkskyline

*Santiago*

Santiago by Piero Damiani, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Bogota*









Bogotá Colombia by gustavo cabrera rivera on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Santiago*









Santiago de Chile by Jose Luis Stephens on 500px


----------



## hkskyline

*Bogota*

Bogota at night from monserate by Peter deCroos, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Recife*

AZUL AIRLINES ERJ-195 PR-AUQ about to land RWY18 SBRF Recife Brazil by luis souza, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Mexico City*

IMG_9331-cdmx-001 by Gabriel Sanders, on Flickr

IMG_0284-cdmx-pinceladas by Gabriel Sanders, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Cartagena*

Cartagena by Tia Ross, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Santiago*









Santiago de Chile...(Mordor´s eye) by Claudio Contreras on 500px


----------



## Harryx5

Cartagena, Colombia.










photo of Christian Eslava










@ojos__magicos por tan increíble


----------



## redcode

*Balneario Camboriu*









brazilian dubai by RenatoDenck1 on 500px

DJI_0628 by jeferson cherobin, on Flickr

DJI_0220 by jeferson cherobin, on Flickr


----------



## Elsinaloense27.

MONTERREY


----------



## hkskyline

*Bogota*

Bogotá - Centro Internacional - from Above - desde Arriba © by CAUT, on Flickr

Bogotá - Centro Internacional Noche - from Above - desde Arriba © by CAUT, on Flickr

Bogotá - Centro Internacional Noche - from Above - desde Arriba © by CAUT, on Flickr

Bogotá - Torre Hilton - Centro Internacional - from Above - desde Arriba © by CAUT, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Cartagena*

Castillo de San Felipe de Barajas by Tia Ross, on Flickr

View of Bocagrande from Castillo de San Felipe de Barajas by Tia Ross, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Santiago*

Torre Costanera by Rodemil Jose, on Flickr


----------



## DïegôLG

*MEXICO CITY









@csdrones*


----------



## hkskyline

*Monterrey*

Monterrey by Daniel Escobedo, on Flickr

Monterrey by Daniel Escobedo, on Flickr

Monterrey by Daniel Escobedo, on Flickr


----------



## DïegôLG

*MEXICO CITY *










Photo credits: Camezi.


----------



## Lamakina777

*Santo Domingo motors *


----------



## Lamakina777

*







ACROPOLIS CENTER AND CITIBANK TOWER 🏢🇩🇴 SANTO DOMINGO🇩🇴🏢 10/1/21 10:35 PM AST*


----------



## redcode

*Santiago de Chile*

Skyline Santiago Chile by Ignacio Paredes, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Mexico City*

IMG_9301-cdmx by Gabriel Sanders, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Cartagena*

Cartagena, Colombia by andres pavia, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Panama City*

PXL_20210917_151243738.MP by Daryl McGrath, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Balneário Camboriú* 

DJI_0193 by jeferson cherobin, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*CDMX*









reygolens


----------



## hkskyline

*Monterrey*

Cerro de la Silla, Monterrey, Nuevo León, México by Daniel Escobedo, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Monterrey*

Monterrey by Daniel Escobedo, sur Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Recife*

Buildings at Recife by Pedro Henrique R., on Flickr


----------



## Lamakina777

*SANTO DOMINGO 10/12/21 4:17 AM A.S.T. FROM THE ROOF OF REGATA ALTOS DEL PARQUE TOWER ON THE 32 FLAT OF THE BUILDING 125.5 METERS ABOVE THE ANACAONA AVENUE...*


----------



## redcode

*Santiago*

Sanhattan BW by Rodemil Jose, sur Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Panama City*

Skyline at low tide, landing at Panama City, Panama by Paul McClure, sur Flickr


----------



## Lamakina777

PALACIO DE BELLAS ARTES {{SANTO DOMINGO 🏢🇩🇴}} AVENIDA MAXIMO GOMEZ 10/19/21


----------



## hkskyline

*Medellin*

Medellin by CARLOS BETANCUR, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Cancun *





Source : Mardoz Lule from 500px


----------



## redcode

*Sao Paulo*









View from Praça por do sol by Rafael Cantoni on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Monterrey*









Panoramica del mirador de Monterrey by Marto Batter on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Panama City*

Dramatic Panama City Skyline by yago1.com Ya Go, sur Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Balneário Camboriú *

DJI_0366-3 by jeferson cherobin, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Sao Paulo*









Ponte Estaiada by Alex Reipert on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Santiago*









Santiago de Chile by Jose Luis Stephens on 500px









Santiago de Chile by Jose Luis Stephens on 500px


----------



## hkskyline

*Balneário Camboriú*

DJI_0086 by jeferson cherobin, on Flickr

DJI_0089 by jeferson cherobin, on Flickr

DJI_0091 by jeferson cherobin, on Flickr

DJI_0128 by jeferson cherobin, on Flickr

DJI_0123 by jeferson cherobin, on Flickr

DJI_0087 by jeferson cherobin, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Bogota*

Ronboy15-100 © by CAUT, sur Flickr


----------



## redcode

*São Paulo*









Downtown São Paulo by Alex Reipert on 500px


----------



## hkskyline

* Santiago *









Source : Federico Videla from 500px


----------



## hkskyline

*Cartagena*

Cartagena by Tia Ross, on Flickr


----------



## Lusio Quieto

*Cartagena*

Credits to my phone.


----------



## redcode

*Sao Paulo*









SP by Carolina Mello on 500px


----------



## hkskyline

*Cartagena*

Cartagena Colombia by Stephron King, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Balneário Camboriú*

Barra Sul e Ilha das Cabras by Sandro Helmann, on Flickr


----------



## Harryx5

Bogotá downtown , photo I took in january of 2022


----------



## gabrielbabb

Bosque Real CDMX


----------



## redcode

*Cartagena*









Cartagena 🇨🇴 by Mauricio Sanchez on 500px


----------



## hkskyline

*Balneário Camboriú*

Mirante Cristo Luz by Anderson Leoni, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Monterrey*

San Pedro Garza García, NL by México en Fotos, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Medellin*

DJI_0293 by Juan Esteban Hincapie Posada, on Flickr

DJI_0269-Pano by Juan Esteban Hincapie Posada, on Flickr

DJI_0321 by Juan Esteban Hincapie Posada, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Buenos Aires*









Puerto Madero • Buenos Aires - Argentina by Chris on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Santiago*









Santiago, Chile by Eric Passariello on 500px


----------



## hkskyline

*Rio*

DJI_0211 by Astrofoto brasilia 3, on Flickr

DJI_0783_stitch-2 by Astrofoto brasilia 3, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Guatemala City*

Guatemala City - Guatemala by Rene Hernandez, sur Flickr

Guatemala City - Guatemala by Rene Hernandez, sur Flickr

Guatemala City Skyline- Guatemala by Rene Hernandez, sur Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Cartagena*

Cartagena de Indias by Andrzej Olszewski, on Flickr

Cartagena de Indias by Andrzej Olszewski, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Bogota *

Bogotá, Colombia by Andrzej Olszewski, on Flickr

Bogotá, Colombia by Andrzej Olszewski, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Mexico City*

Mexico City by Piero Damiani, sur Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Panama City*









Night skyline by Rene C on 500px


----------



## hkskyline

*Monterrey*

San Pedro Garza García and Monterrey, view from Cerro de Chipinque, Mexico by Paul McClure, on Flickr

View to Cerro de la Corona, from Cerro de Chipinque, Mexico by Paul McClure, on Flickr

View of San Pedro Garza García, Monterrey, and La Silla, Cerro de Chipinque, Mexico by Paul McClure, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Mexico City*

A Long Skyline by Viv Lynch, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Monterrey*

El Cerro de la Silla, Monterrey, Nuevo León, México by Daniel Escobedo, sur Flickr

Cerro de la Silla, Monterrey, Nuevo León, México by Daniel Escobedo, sur Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Recife*

AZUL AIRLINES ERJ-195 PR-AXN lining up RWY36 SBRF Recife Brazil by luis souza, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Santiago*

CBD Night by Javier Carrasco, on Flickr

PANO SKYLINE TUNGSTENO by Javier Carrasco, on Flickr

REFLECTION by Javier Carrasco, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Montevideo*

Montevideo Series under Full Moon | 220812-3021-jikatu-2 by Jimmy Baikovicius, on Flickr


----------



## Harryx5

Bogota









photo of *Fabian Vasquez*


----------



## Harryx5

Bogota, photos I took today.


----------



## hkskyline

*Santiago*

Parque Bicentenario by Julio Carrasco Valenzuela, on Flickr


----------



## Harryx5

Bogota, photos of my authorship


----------



## hkskyline

*Panama City*

Panamá by Italo Estrada, on Flickr


----------



## Harryx5

Panama City , one of Latin America Best skylines.










*Flickr Wesley & Brandon Rosenblum *


----------



## Harryx5

Medellin , very dense skyline but not to tall




























@jsebas.saldarriaga


----------



## hkskyline

* Guatemala City *

Zona 14 Ciudad de Guatemala by Rene Hernandez, on Flickr

Zona 14 Ciudad de Guatemala by Rene Hernandez, on Flickr

Zona 14 Ciudad de Guatemala by Rene Hernandez, on Flickr


----------



## Cofe33

*Asunción, Paraguay *


















Voladizapy channel









MoredelSol facebook drone.


















ChristianVillalba








MaquinasConstrucciones drone.


----------



## hkskyline

*Cartagena*

Cartagena - Colombia by ChrisGoldNY, on Flickr


----------



## felvb

*Cartagena

*


----------



## Zaz965

salvador, brazil  
by @PT-AVJ


----------



## Harryx5

Bucaramanga, Colombia









photo of : Julio Cesar Franklin Millan









@victorzambrano
@Carlosegs










TSE Studios


----------



## Elsinaloense27.

*Monterrey, Mx
















*

By: _MarceloGarza_


----------



## Harryx5

Bogota a distintive skyline with many brick skyscrapers.



















photos of * : SkyCA*


----------

